# Dayan 6: PanShi [pictures]



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi guys,Dayan6 will out at the end of February and it have named PanShi by the designer Daqing Bao
Here are some pictures:








Translate from Daqing Bao's post:


> Dayan 6 PanShi Publish
> Since the production of Dayan 3x3 cube, Dayan cubes get the support and love from cubers. And I say thanks to every cubers. The name PanShi of the Dayan6 gets from a old China saying,it means steady smooth and strong.
> Since 2012 years, there are many manufacturers who pirate Dayan 3x3 cubes.Because of the interruption of these cheap copy cubes, sometimes I feel sad and have no power to design new cube. Fortunately, I finally figured it out. I should let my lawyer to do this work. I am a designer, I'm interesting with cubes, and my job is design new cubes.
> I am very satisfied with my Danyan5-Zhanchi design. But cubers really expecting me to continue design new Danyan cubes, so I have to design new cubes.
> ...


The original post here
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95128 


Here's a picture of prototype plastic PanShi from my friend(just tset mold)，it is said that the PanShi hand feel like ZhanChi a little more,wait mass production,yeah!
View attachment 2612


----------



## Gordon (Jan 29, 2013)

I think this will be the next reason to spend some money...

Btw: the first three pictures don't work


----------



## tx789 (Jan 29, 2013)

Interesting good to see some news


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems he will release 15 prototypes at the "spring festival"

The name translates as the Dayan Rock, Bao calls it "solid as a rock" but we'll wait and see if it can challenge my rubiks in a 1 on 1


----------



## elliotsherrow (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm stoked for this cube. Anything better than a zhanchi seems imppossible, but i know dayan can pull it off.


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jan 29, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> It seems he will release 15 prototypes at the "spring festival"
> 
> The corners also seem a lot less stalk like and look similiar to the edges, if you understand me :/


nope. it says it will go into mass production 15 days after spring festival.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome! I cant see the attachments. its says invalid.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 29, 2013)

Ahh that's just my poor translation xD, wow that's not that far off


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Dayan6:Name PanShi and some pictures*



Gordon said:


> I think this will be the next reason to spend some money...
> 
> Btw: the first three pictures don't work



Does it work now?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 29, 2013)

Just a note.. VII is 7, not six 

Curious about this one alright!


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jan 29, 2013)

not for me.


Tong Haiwu said:


> Does it work now?


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 29, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Does it work now?



Sadly, not 

Crazy excited though. Those edges look different. No more torpedoes?


----------



## Applecow (Jan 29, 2013)

the attachments still don't work.
but exciting news nevertheless


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Dayan 6: PanShi [pictures]*

Interesting - definietely getting one after release. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 29, 2013)

torpedoes are still there if you look in the final link (which does work)


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jan 29, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> No more torpedoes?


i think it will have torpedoes like Zhanchi, because actually there are no torpedoes on Zhanchi's design drawing, however Zhanchi finally came out with torpedoes.

edit: my bad...there are topedoes in the drawing, i just didn't notice


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jan 29, 2013)

looks like an improved version of a lingyun


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks awesome! I love it.


----------



## Saveti (Jan 29, 2013)

Here are the images:

http://i.imgur.com/XOfYRPG.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/59XSAXs.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/FeGpadJ.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/YkFYqAE.jpg


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh, wow. It looks like a ZhanChi/LingYun mixed. Looking forward to it.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 29, 2013)

Can anyone confirm if it is 57mm? I want 56


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 29, 2013)

On the website I think I saw 57mm but google translate isn't the most reliable source.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody got any thoughts on how the design improves on the Zhanchi? I was expecting they might change some of those things that are commonly modded, but it doesn't appear so, from squinting at the pics. Daqing Bao's comment suggests they're aiming for better stability, and there does appear to be greater contact area between the pieces.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 29, 2013)

This does seem like a great new model of Dayan. I really can't wait for the release


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Dayan 6: PanShi [pictures]*

Will autor of the topic reupload the Pictures of the cube? 
I will be very happy with that like many other users. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 29, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Will autor of the topic reupload the Pictures of the cube?
> I will be very happy with that like many other users.
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2



page 2. scroll


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Dayan 6: PanShi [pictures]*



kirtpro said:


> page 2. scroll


Thanks and sorry -I didn't notice those photos. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 29, 2013)

not a problem


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks kind of like a zhanchi lunhui mix to me. Not sure what to think of it because I love zhanchi's but hate lunhui's with a burning passion


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 29, 2013)

The rails look interesting. I hope it wouldn't cause some crazy lockup.


----------



## HYBRIDCUBERZ (Jan 29, 2013)

want a corner piece pic plz.....


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks....Interesting


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Dayan 6: PanShi [pictures]*

Seems like Daqing Bao added some more anti popping structures on corner and edge pieces. It will definitely add more stability to the cube but on the other hand I was wondering if it will lock up more because of that.

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Genesis (Jan 29, 2013)

I doubt it needs torpedoes with the extended edge thingy under the CP


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Dayan 6: PanShi [pictures]*

Yeah - it's like LunHui -this one also doesn't need torpedoes at all because of pieces structure. 

Anyway i'm very excited about this cube. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nikhil Rao (Jan 29, 2013)

wow....more curves. Still using a GuHong V1 and it kicks @ss!


----------



## emolover (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope it is better than the Zhanchi. That cube was slow and poppy for me. Dayans greatest a works have been the Linyung and the Guhong with torpedoes.


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jan 29, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> On the website I think I saw 57mm but google translate isn't the most reliable source.


yes. 57mm.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 29, 2013)

The design is very interesting. But I do think that this cube won't beat something like a zhanchi or guhong v2. The mech seems slightly over complicate, which could lead to lock ups. If I had to bet on what the bggest problem would be in this cube, is lockups. And also corner cutting will probably be of that like a lingyun. So not as good as a zhanchi. Again all I hav is pictures to go by. Dayan PLEASE prove me wrong


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 29, 2013)

it looks like it will be clicky. i dont like clicky.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool, might wanna get this.


----------



## SpeedCuberMod (Jan 29, 2013)

CubeorCubes said:


> not for me.




it works for me :O

I hope it wont be clicky too ) cant wait..


----------



## applemobile (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope it's super clicky.


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 29, 2013)

<3


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 29, 2013)

i hope it sounds like a mechanical keyboard each time i turn a face so the WHOLE WORLD can know what i'm doing


----------



## Rufus (Jan 29, 2013)

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 29, 2013)

"Rock" seems like an appropriate word. It looks quite solid, like the Lunhui so I bet it will be heavier too. Looks interesting though. I don't know if it will be better than Guhong or Zhanchi for speed though. I'm sort of thinking not. But I will wait for reviews from other people. Good reason to put off ordering new cubes right now though (I don't like ordering too often.) And besides, my birthday is at the end of March so I'm hoping I'll be able to get one for then... IF it has good reviews.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 29, 2013)

Who needs reviews, it's DaYan!
I'm getting one. I already bought some Lego tiles (WYBORG colors) that needs so be cut down to 1 mm in height and 2 mm smaller than the pieces.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, I am getting one no matter what. If there was a pre order somewhere I would singing up there.


----------



## izovire (Jan 29, 2013)

My wife is doing some translation research on this cube 

Let's get the hype engine revving!



applemobile said:


> Can anyone confirm if it is 57mm? I want 56



It's 58mm sorry ;(


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2013)

Translation ? Wow - that's great - Do You plan on putting it in this thread ? 

The fact that it's 58 mm makes me kinda surprised as well as curious of how it will feel in hands.


----------



## izovire (Jan 29, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Translation ? Wow - that's great - Do You plan on putting it in this thread ?
> 
> The fact that *it's 58 mm* makes me kinda surprised as well as curious of how it will feel in hands.



just joking there


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish the size is around 55mm , I would love to use it for OH  hope it doesn't explode like zhanchis do.


----------



## Hermanio (Jan 29, 2013)

Rock solid Dayan cube... Someone listened to my wishes! I have always wanted a solid, reliable cube which won't pop, I hope this cube lives up to its name. I will be getting this since I am kind of slow and I like slower turning cubes which are properly lubed.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 29, 2013)

So you assume this cube is slow?

Because it likely won't be slow.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 29, 2013)

slow is a relative term, slower than zhanchi, perhaps, slow as in rubiks cube slow, of course it's not going to be slow


----------



## benskoning (Jan 29, 2013)

I will be modifying and selling these soon!


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2013)

benskoning said:


> I will be modifying and selling these soon!



How ? The release is predicted on the end of february.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 29, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> How ? The release is predicted on the end of february.


soon as in 1 or 2 months.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 29, 2013)

why mod the cube when you don't even know what to mod or if it even needs modding?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dang I wish it was 58... It would be better for feet solving


----------



## KongShou (Jan 29, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> On the website I think I saw 57mm but google translate isn't the most reliable source.


it is 57mm.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 29, 2013)

Has the released date been announced?

Sorry if this was already mentioned, I'm too lazy to look through all 7 pages.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2013)

cityzach said:


> Has the released date been announced?
> 
> Sorry if this was already mentioned, I'm too lazy to look through all 7 pages.



Not really.


----------



## MWilson (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll be getting one to see if I like the feel of it, but I think cubes have long since reached a point where they can't get better in terms of performance. Any poor performance on a well maintained Lingyun v2, ZhanChi, or GuHong v1/v2 will be caused by poor control. The determining factor at this point is preference in size, weight, sound, look, and smooth vs clicky. The GuHong v2 is my personal sweet spot right now for all of those factors.


----------



## hwangs (Jan 29, 2013)

testing video of dayan 6 is at the bottom of the OP.
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95139&extra&page=1

Looks pretty fast and corner cuts like a zhanchi


----------



## uniacto (Jan 29, 2013)

it sounds nice and smooth, not too much crunchiness. the reverse corner cutting is pretty impressive


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 29, 2013)

hwangs said:


> testing video of dayan 6 is at the bottom of the OP.
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95139&extra&page=1
> 
> Looks pretty fast and corner cuts like a zhanchi



I'm excited even more after watching this video


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jan 29, 2013)

This cube looks really awesome. I really want to know the release date


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 29, 2013)

Not the best name choice, very similar to ZhanChi.


----------



## izovire (Jan 29, 2013)

hwangs said:


> testing video of dayan 6 is at the bottom of the OP.
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95139&extra&page=1
> 
> Looks pretty fast and corner cuts like a zhanchi



Are you sure that's the Dayan VI? My wife was reading and said someone made a very similar cube at the same time Mr. Bao did. The images just above are the 'similar' cube to the PanShi (don't know the other cube's name). The video didn't specify if it is the Dayan VI either. 

I was about to make a post with the video but was stopped by my wife


----------



## Dw42s (Jan 29, 2013)

looks like the corner and edge pieces like latch onto each other, best way to describe it would be like a double zhanchi


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's a picture of prototype plastic PanShi from my friend(just tset mold)，it is said that the PanShi hand feel like ZhanChi a little more,wait mass production,yeah!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 29, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Not the best name choice, very similar to ZhanChi.



It doesn't matter. The name means something and Dayan chose to use it.


----------



## izovire (Jan 29, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Here's a picture of old plastic PanShi
> 
> View attachment 2612


Oh cool! 

Old plastic as in prototype plastic right? There's this thing about old vs. new plastic zhanchi still going around >_>.

To me it looks like a hybrid of Guhong, Lunhui, and Zhanchi. There are certain qualities I like in all 3 of those cubes... hopefully we get the best of the best.


----------



## BaconCuber (Jan 29, 2013)

Super excited! I have the whole Dayan collection, so I NEED this.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 29, 2013)

izovire said:


> Oh cool!
> 
> Old plastic as in prototype plastic right? There's this thing about old vs. new plastic zhanchi still going around >_>.
> 
> To me it looks like a hybrid of Guhong, Lunhui, and Zhanchi. There are certain qualities I like in all 3 of those cubes... hopefully we get the best of the best.



Ahh,I am a Chinese,please forgive my poor English.I don't know how to translate the color of the cube from picture,so I choose "old plastic"...
It should traslate "prototype plastic"?


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 30, 2013)

shouldn't matter, we know what you mean


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 30, 2013)

Interdasting... The railing is what caught my eye. Of course I'm going to refrain from making any assumptions until the reviews come out. Can't wait.


----------



## CyoobNoob (Jan 30, 2013)

Where are you guys buying this? I would get it from 51morefun.com but they don't accept paypal. Any other cube shops that actually will probably sell it for a reasonable price? And that will let you get it on its release date?


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're in the US: most US shops will have it for a very reasonable price a little after the Chinese release.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 30, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> If you're in the US: most US shops will have it for a very reasonable price a little after the Chinese release.



how soon do you think the cubicle will stock them?


----------



## izovire (Jan 30, 2013)

*(Disclaimer: Don't take this information to be 100% literal. It's just the information that I've gathered) *

The cube factories will have a 2 week vacation starting on the weekend of February 9th. (It's going to be a very Snaky Chinese New Year) Coming back to mass produce this cube around February 25ish. I can estimate 2-3 weeks later USA stores will have them in stock around my Bday March 12th. Would be an awesome gift  

*The availability of a prototype before then is highly unlikely.*


----------



## CyoobNoob (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Izovire. Tried messaging you. Inbox full. T_T

Will you be immediately stocking the Dayan 6 ASAP? I really wanna order it from you prelubed, stickered, tensioned. 
Also, will you have the option to preorder it and if so, how much extra would that cost?


----------



## greenblob1818 (Jan 30, 2013)

It hope that it's as smooth if not smoother than a GuHong and as fast a ZhanChi. I don't like LunHui's, the're too blocky.


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jan 30, 2013)

hwangs said:


> testing video of dayan 6 is at the bottom of the OP.
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95139&extra&page=1
> 
> Looks pretty fast and corner cuts like a zhanchi


no, the cube in this video is NOT dayan 6. it's a new cube never mentioned before, not even a dayan cube


----------



## Applecow (Jan 30, 2013)

looks pretty good though


----------



## Moroder (Jan 30, 2013)

Cm_Hu said:


> no, the cube in this video is NOT dayan 6. it's a new cube never mentioned before, not even a dayan cube


What is that cube called then?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 30, 2013)

Moroder said:


> What is that cube called then?



It is the Dayan 6.
A prototype to be exact


----------



## JHB (Jan 30, 2013)

Cm_Hu said:


> no, the cube in this video is NOT dayan 6. it's a new cube never mentioned before, not even a dayan cube



I just read that page through the google translator and I can't say that the English makes that much more sense to me  It leads those of us who aren't Mandarin experts to believe that it was the PanChi. Can you or any of our other Chinese brothers and sisters find out more for us?


----------



## Applecow (Jan 30, 2013)

Cm_Hu said:


> no, the cube in this video is NOT dayan 6. it's a new cube never mentioned before, not even a dayan cube





Genesis said:


> It is the Dayan 6.
> A prototype to be exact


so which one is it?^^


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 30, 2013)

hwangs said:


> testing video of dayan 6 is at the bottom of the OP.
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95139&extra&page=1



I am sure this is NOT Dayan6 
The author of that thread is the designer of Type C ,in this thread he has talk something about Dayan 6 at first,then he has told a new cube we have not heard before,the cube has designed by Mr.Chen,the Video and the Pictures in that thread are all the new cube,and Mr.Chen will release that cube in the near future,and the name of that cube is a secret now,so we just wait 




JHB said:


> I just read that page through the google translator and I can't say that the English makes that much more sense to me  It leads those of us who aren't Mandarin experts to believe that it was the PanChi. Can you or any of our other Chinese brothers and sisters find out more for us?


I come from China,I have explain it
BTW: Cm_Hu is a cuber from China too,what he said is right XD 


Moroder said:


> What is that cube called then?


That cube is a new product(NOT Dayan) we have not heard before,the designer is a Chinese Mr.Chen.The name of that cube it is a secret.It seems no long time we need wait 



Genesis said:


> It is the Dayan 6.
> A prototype to be exact





Applecow said:


> so which one is it?^^



I am sure it is not Dayan6
It is a new product design by Mr.Chen


----------



## JHB (Jan 30, 2013)

> I am sure it is not Dayan6
> It is a new product design by Mr.Chen



Dayan 6: Awesome- can't wait!
Unknown TOP SECRET Chinese cube: Awesome and mysterious- can't wait!


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jan 30, 2013)

JHB said:


> I just read that page through the google translator and I can't say that the English makes that much more sense to me  It leads those of us who aren't Mandarin experts to believe that it was the PanChi. Can you or any of our other Chinese brothers and sisters find out more for us?


i'm from China...more facts about that cube i know is the same as Tong Haiwu said in 93#. As he said, OP is designer of WitTwo, he said he wasn't about to annouce the existance of that cube. But after he saw Dayan6, he realized that if he don't make an announcement before dayan 6 comes out, people may consider this cube is just a dayan 6 knock off, because the mech between this two cube have lots of similarities


----------



## Genesis (Jan 30, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> I am sure this is NOT Dayan6
> The author of that thread is the designer of Type C ,in this thread he has talk something about Dayan 6 at first,then he has told a new cube we have not heard before,the cube has designed by Mr.Chen,the Video and the Pictures in that thread are all the new cube,and Mr.Chen will release that cube in the near future,and the name of that cube is a secret now,so we just wait
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, I was speed reading and I forgot that Dayan's designer's last name was 包/bao and thought it was 陈/Chen
My bad!
BTW, I am Chinese


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 30, 2013)

Genesis said:


> I'm so sorry, I was speed reading and I forgot that Dayan's designer's last name was 包/bao and thought it was 陈/Chen
> My bad!
> BTW, I am Chinese



Woo.What's your ID on the mf8 forum?Nice to see other Chinese cuber here lol


----------



## Genesis (Jan 30, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Woo.What's your ID on the mf8 forum?Nice to see other Chinese cuber here lol


I don't use mf8 forums =P
I'll PM you it when I create one =)


----------



## izovire (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an account at mf8 too. My wife can read and write Simplified & Traditional Chinese, Korean, and 'some' Japanese. She can also speak the same. 

It is agreed that the 2 photos and the video is not the Dayan 6. That adds to the confirmation


----------



## KongShou (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone still want the translation of mr.bao's post?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 30, 2013)

Please.. all the info we can get is good


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the release date for any of the cubes out yet? (February, according to what I read earlier in this thread) True or False?  Can't wait for another Dayan product to come out!


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 30, 2013)

No, we don't know the release date yet.

PS: The translation of the Mr.Bao post will be very useful and I think it will give us more information about the cube.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 30, 2013)

Terrible google translation, but you might be able to make put a couple things here until someone better and chinese replies 

Dayan third-order 6 - Panshi (DaYan Ⅵ-PanShi 3 * 3 * 3 cube) the design published geese third-order overrate themselves, production has been well received by the Friends of the love and support of the magic, to express my gratitude. Dayan Cube named Panshi, from the phrase "security as a rock". Called "rock", the word generic disk strokes less. Since 2012, the third order of the Rubik's Cube of piracy geese emerging, indeed a bit disheartened little incentive to design new due to piracy Cube troubled, later figured out, to combat piracy or to professionals I am loving the Rubik's Cube, on the interested in Mofang on the line, concentrate on design. Dayan 5 - wings design I am very satisfied, but the magic faithful Dayan third-order a new'm looking forward to, so bite the bullet and continue to design. The geese side length 57mm, design or retain third-order style Dayan, further reflect the design concept of the ultra-small orbit circle before Dayan third-order axis length 18mm, in order to achieve a smaller orbit circle design, geese 6 axis of 14mm axis. Panshi third-order tryout, fault tolerance and anti-flying shuttle design requirements, or whether to go beyond the Youth Pre-employment Training later by magic faithful. Dayan 6 - Panshi third order to be after the Spring Festival, fifteen production.


----------



## Hermanio (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh dear god what did I just read... Someone should really translate that.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 30, 2013)

i see parts of info we already know, like the fact you can order them after the spring festival, and that 15 will be initially produced for said festival. 

also thanks for the support, cube will be called Panishi, people keep making knockoffs, so there's little motivation to continue development since someone will probably steal it but he's figured out how to combat it? He liked the wind design of the dayan 5 (the zhanchi iirc, don't remember nor pay attention to the numberings), but for the faithful fans of Dayan he will continue development. It's gonna be a 57mm cube, and have a smalller axis length, 14mm vs 18mm, and the goal is stability and not popping with anti-pop torpedoes (which i think the anti-flying shuttle refers to).

there you go, rough translation based on google translation. just gotta think a little


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 30, 2013)

Poor translation is amusing.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Jan 31, 2013)

My Chinese friend translated what he could...

Since DaYan has been producing cubes, many people have liked it. We thank the consumers.
And since 2012, pirates of DaYan came out continuously, there was a time we lost our confidence designing new cubes.
However, after that, we thought about it and decided to continue to make new cubes, because we love cubes!
We were satisfied with DaYan 5, and now we have come out a DanYa 6!
The length of Dayan 6 is 57mm. The axle inside the cube changed from 18mm to 14mm!
DaYan 6 is going on sale 15 days after Spring Festival(in China, Feb.10th).


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys,I have translate Daqing Bao's post and refresh it to #1
BTW:google translate is terrible...


----------



## Lobstin98 (Jan 31, 2013)

This will be released on the 25th of February I think


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 31, 2013)

There, see. Pirating is discouraging to the original designers. If you want Dayan to keep making awesome cubes in the future, don't buy copies, like Fangcun...


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> There, see. Pirating is discouraging to the original designers. If you want Dayan to keep making awesome cubes in the future, don't buy copies, like Fangcun...


+1 
Dayan have it personal patents such like:
1,small inner circle
2,the style of corner inward sunken

Many Chinese cuber don't buy copies like Fangcun 、Moyou and etc

Thanks for Mr.Bao design so many good cubes lol

This post is the Announce Of Dayan Cube(author is the Daqing Bao,and he has tell some problems of patent)
 bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=89040&mobile=no
Somebody who be good at Mandarin can have a look


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 31, 2013)

For another transcript of Mr Bao's comments see http://www.icubemart.com/

Here's a google translation of Mr Bao's post on MF8. I was tempted to try to fix the dodgy translation but no, that would spoil your amusement . I assume that "youth pre-employment training" means Zhanchi and "god of the Phillippines" means Feliks.



> Dayan Cube's third-order a total of five models: state of inflammation, Gu, Lingyun, reincarnation, the Youth Pre-employment Training.
> 
> Which Guhong a world record with the Youth Pre-employment Training in the hands of God of the Philippines, Australia, Lingyun also in the hands BEIJING FORESTRY set a domestic record. Dayan third-order place in the Rubik's Cube tournament as geese third-order visibility to improve, some unscrupulous manufacturers to piracy Dayan third order, which is par for the course, the Chinese cottage, as long as profitable These unscrupulous manufacturers even his own mother, my wife will take the cottage, and their son, grandson, maybe the also the others to help them out mountain race, why not? Word: incompetent!
> 
> ...


----------



## applemobile (Jan 31, 2013)

Google random word generator.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 31, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> For another transcript of Mr Bao's comments see http://www.icubemart.com/
> 
> Here's a google translation of Mr Bao's post on MF8. I was tempted to try to fix the dodgy translation but no, that would spoil your amusement . I assume that "youth pre-employment training" means Zhanchi and "god of the Phillippines" means Feliks.



I love those... "youth pre-employment training" and "god of the Phillippines".


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 31, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> For another transcript of Mr Bao's comments see http://www.icubemart.com/
> 
> Here's a google translation of Mr Bao's post on MF8. I was tempted to try to fix the dodgy translation but no, that would spoil your amusement . I assume that "youth pre-employment training" means Zhanchi and "god of the Phillippines" means Feliks.






God of the Philippines.....


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 31, 2013)

youth pre-employment training made me chuckle, especially when it showed up in the comments of many MF8 members


----------



## uniacto (Jan 31, 2013)

BEIJING FORESTRY in the translation is priceless


----------



## KongShou (Jan 31, 2013)

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
ill translate it properly :
announcement of the new dayan6 3x3 - PanShi

ever since dayan 3x3 have been mass produced, it has been adored by the cubing community and has tremendous support, here i would like to thank everyone. the new dayan6 3x3 cube will be named PanShi, from the chinese idioms "安如盘石" (The last two letter is PanShi), or it could also be called PanShi(A different way of writing it, the Pan is different), the two characters have the same meaning, the first Pan has less strokes.

ever since 2012, there has been a lot of fake dayan 3x3 cubes on the market, because of this, for a while ive lost the motivation to design new cubes, but soon after i stopped thinking that way. ill leave the job of getting rid of the fake dayan cube to layers and people who do that kind of thing. i love rubiks cube, is interested and enjoy designing new cubes, so ill just keep focused on designing.

i am very pleased with the design of DaYan ZhanChi, but you fellow cubers really want DaYan to keep bringing out new cubes, so ill just keep designing.

the length of dayan6 will be 57mm, it still has the style of dayan 3x3s, however it take the idea of a super small (Erm how to say this, ill just explain what it is, open up your dayan cube slightly and you should see that the end of the corner cubies and edge cubies make a circle around which the whole side turn, that the inner circle im talking about.) -> inner circle, every dayan cube has a core of 18mm, to make the inner circle smaller, dayan6 use a core of 14mm.

now the PanShi 3x3 has already been tested, corner cutting and anti-popping ability has both reached my expectation, whether it could exceed ZhanChi in term of performance is up to the opinion of fellow cubers.

DAYAN 6 -PANSHI WILL BE MASS PRODUCED 15 DAYS AFTER CHINESE NEW YEAR OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG( he didnt actually say OMFG)

the translation is a bit formal than the original but it get the idea across. 

original post:
大雁三阶6-盘石(DaYanⅥ-PanShi 3*3*3 cube)设计公布

大雁三阶自量产以来，深受魔友的喜爱与支持，在此表示感谢。大雁6三阶魔方取名为“盘石”，来自成语“安如盘石”。叫“磐石”也行，两个字通用，盘的笔画少一点。

2012年以来，盗版大雁三阶的魔方不断出现，由于盗版魔方的困扰，有段时间对设计新品确实有点心灰意冷没什么动力，后来也想通了，打击盗版还是交给专业人士来处理，本人爱好魔方，对魔方设计感兴趣，专心设计就行了。

大雁5-展翅的设计我很满意，不过魔友们很期待大雁三阶能继续出新品，所以就硬着头皮继续设计了。

大雁6的边长为57mm，设计还是保留大雁三阶的风格，进一步体现超小轨道圈的设计概念，之前大雁三阶的轴长度为18mm，为了实现更小的轨道圈设计，大雁6用的轴为14mm的轴。

目前盘石三阶已经试模，容错与防飞棱都达到我的设计要求，至于是否能超越展翅还是以后由魔友们来说了。

大雁6-盘石三阶要春节十五过后量产。

oh and ill translate anything else ppl cant understand. im a helpful person. ^^ 
sorry i didnt see that it already been translated on the front page im not saying that wasnt the right translation.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 31, 2013)

thankyou for this, this is a big aid 

I like how he isn't pursuing KO's, obviously I'm against dayan KO's because they aren't better than the original, but the fact that he doesn't want to waste money and/or a lawsuit going after them speaks volumes about his love for cube designing, unlike the disaster of the v-cubs vs guhong case.

The design being only 14mm in radius in the inner core is interesting, idk how they've managed to fit all those pieces in the pictures in such a small space, but this explains the very long and thin corner stalks we saw in the prototype image. I'm sure it will feel a lot different to a zhanchi. 

Now i want this cube and I'm excited


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 31, 2013)

The OMFG LOL!! Loved that.. especially the part about that he didn't actually say that had me rolling hahaha.

Thanks for translating, VERY curious indeed about this one.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Feb 1, 2013)

Good job,KongShou lol
Would you mind translate this post for us
bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=89040&mobile=no
This post is the Announce Of Dayan Cube(author is the Daqing Bao,and he has tell some problems of patent)
BTW:I am good at Mandarin but poor in English,it is too hard to translate a long message for myself


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't read through every single post but I'm pretty sure no one has posted this link yet.
This seems to be the actual Dayan 6 in blue plastic on 51morefun.
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=303&products_id=1184


----------



## ottozing (Feb 1, 2013)

That's a pre-order. They won't actually ship the cube until Feb 20.


----------



## youngcuber1 (Feb 1, 2013)

i think the inner circle may cause lock-ups or make the corner cutting not great


----------



## StephenC (Feb 1, 2013)

Interesting that they are using a smaller core. Probably the type that is used in the 42 and 50 mm cubes.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 1, 2013)

The center caps for the panshi look very interesting. I wonder if they'll pop off in a solve because there's no hook thing to keep it in place?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 1, 2013)

uniacto said:


> The center caps for the panshi look very interesting. I wonder if they'll pop off in a solve because there's no hook thing to keep it in place?



IDK If it was like the Guhong V1 caps


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 1, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I didn't read through every single post but I'm pretty sure no one has posted this link yet.
> This seems to be the actual Dayan 6 in blue plastic on 51morefun.
> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=303&products_id=1184



That is probably the best compilation of comparison pictures I have ever seen. Really shows every difference between the Zhanchi and the PanShi.


----------



## KongShou (Feb 1, 2013)

MORE CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!
OK heres the translation:
There are currently 5 types of Dayan 3x3s: Taiyan, guhong, lingyun, lunhui, zhanchi

between them guhong and zhanchi has both set the world record in the hand of a god by the name of Feliks, lingyun has also set the chinese record by LiKaiLong. dayan 3x3s are used alot in competitions, and they are also very well known through out the cubing community. as they are more and more recognised, some son-of-a-***** manufactures(he didnt acutally say that, i just felt it was necessary) are pirating the dayan 3x3s. i of course foresaw this coming, china is well known for pirating, and these ******* manufactures will pirate anything if there is profit. they will even pirate their own mother, wife etc. im sure that their son, grandson etc are all pirated by someone else. why? two letters: they have no skill themselves(its two letters in chinese).

that was all just me waffling, let me make an announcement here: 

!. dayan 3x3s has their own patent.

up till now there is 5 dayan 3x3s. Danyan(Dayan 1) had its own patent, but its not an brilliant cube, so im not planning to keep paying for the patent. guhong lingyun lunhui zhanchi all have their own patent. as part of the patent there is two technical detail: 1. super small inner circle, 2. the fact that the edge piece and the corner piece are the shape that they are( i can think of no way to translate this, it a technical detail about the corner of the cubies.). up till now, i am still paying for these patents, so they are still legally effective.

2. dayan 3x3s had never given permission for any other manufacture to produce or sell these cubes.

dayan 3x3 is aimed at speedcubing, therefore only "professional" speedcubers, so dayan3x3 is still very welcomed in the community, im am also a speedcuber, i only take care of designing dayan 3x3s, selling is taken care of by my partner. so whether it goes into the market im not very bothered, and i will definitely not give permission for any other manufacture to sell them.

to these pirating manufactures, ill give them a warning here, although it is hard to use my patent fully in china, but i will do what i must, as of now im just getting evidence gradually, when the time comes i will let the law decide.

lastly i will thank each and every one of you for your attention and support! Thank you!

original:
大雁魔方的三阶目前共有5款：态炎、孤鸿、凌云、轮回、展翅。

其中孤鸿与展翅在澳洲菲神手中有创下世界纪录，凌云也曾在李开隆手中创下国内纪录。大雁三阶目前在魔方赛上占有一席之地，随着大雁三阶知名度的提高，一些国内的无良厂家去盗版大雁三阶，这是的意料之中的事，中国是山寨大国，只要有利可图，这些无良的厂家连他自己亲娘、老婆都会拿去山寨，他们的儿子、孙子说不定了也是别人帮他们山赛出来的，为何？两个字：无能！

以上只是闲话，以下来个声明：

1、大雁三阶有自己的专利。

目前大雁三阶有5款，态炎是有单独的专利，不过这魔方性能一般，我也不想继续交专利费了。孤鸿、凌云、轮回、展翅也有专利，专利权利要求书上的独立技术特征有两个：一是超小轨道圈，二是棱块角块的内陷倒角。目前这专利还在继续交费，是专利保护有效中的。

2、大雁三阶没授权“大雁”之外的其他任何厂家生产与销售。

大雁三阶的面世是针对魔方竞技速拧用，面对的只是一些专业玩家，所以大雁三阶在圈内还是很受欢迎的，本人认为自己本身也是个魔方玩家，大雁三阶我是只管设计，销售的事都是由合作人去操作。至于是否进入普通市场本人不大关注，更不会去授权其他厂家去生产销售！

关于对这些侵权盗版的厂家，我顺便在此给他们个警告：虽然在中国维权很难，但该做我事我会去做，目前针对那些侵权盗版的产品只是在慢慢取证，时机成熟会让法律来解决。


最后感谢各位魔方爱好者们对大雁魔方的支持与关注！谢谢。


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 1, 2013)

Demo video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh4szLeFjZw


----------



## calvinfan (Feb 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Demo video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh4szLeFjZw


More photo, http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=2f01739d-d312-4778-849b-781b0d02a74b


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 1, 2013)

As we're bidding up against each other.. here's the cheapest 

http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/dayan-vi-panshi-pre-order/


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Feb 1, 2013)

Great job,KongShou

I have find a shop in China and it have many big pictures of FangShi in his page,here's the url:http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.fNlCVx&id=17196006917


----------



## Dylann (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is the cheapest:

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=303&products_id=1184


Otherwise it looks like a brilliant cube, will be getting it after I watch some reviews!


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 1, 2013)

Dylann said:


> Here is the cheapest:
> 
> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=303&products_id=1184
> 
> ...



nope this place is http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/dayan-vi-panshi-pre-order/ on 51morfune you pay $18+$2.50 the $2.50 is shipping cost. On puzzleaddictions it's $17.95+$0.00 the $0.00 is free shipping.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 1, 2013)

AND a free set of stickers if you want 

Pretty sure the prices will drop soon, but that stickerset is worth almost $4, and I doubt it'll drop -that- much so I say "good deal" on that pre-order 

Plus, they're wonderful people and great service


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 1, 2013)

KongShou, thanks for the translation!


----------



## TheCuber23 (Feb 1, 2013)

Its 57 mm
Source: CrazyBadCuber 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTrbnavaWhg&list=UUqrvm_E2QrXgdB8QsOmZ2hg&index=1


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll relink the 51morefun page for those who want to see an excellent comparison between zhanchi and panshi:

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=303&products_id=1184


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 1, 2013)

that center piece lol

i'm intrigued, might just end up actually buying one now xD, once black is out, cuz i dun like da color cubbbbeeezzzz


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 1, 2013)

Puzzleaddictions sells black and white  I got a black one.


----------



## radmin (Feb 1, 2013)

Puzzle addictions FTW! Free half brights are hard to pass up.


----------



## izovire (Feb 1, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I'll relink the 51morefun page for those who want to see an excellent comparison between zhanchi and panshi:
> 
> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=303&products_id=1184



I really like the comparison here  My camera just sucks (or maybe I'm bad with cameras). I'll do a YT review in a few days and all I'd need to do is show a demo of it's performance.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 1, 2013)

izovire said:


> I really like the comparison here  My camera just sucks (or maybe I'm bad with cameras). I'll do a YT review in a few days and all I'd need to do is show a demo of it's performance.


----------



## izovire (Feb 1, 2013)

Not... quite... enough demo of performance. Sounded pretty solid like a rock though.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 1, 2013)

Not quite enough indeed haha.

I agree fully.

Hope you have enough half brights in stock there Izovire *giggle* I am nr 1878 by the way


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Feb 1, 2013)

hope that they will come out with the stickerless version soon too


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 1, 2013)

Izovire on twistypuzzles: 1 Month later there will be color versions of the PanShi. End of March most likely.


----------



## Solve (Feb 1, 2013)

"Versions?"

Plural?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 1, 2013)

Well yes. Blue and yellow is two already, if you catch my drift. I guess that is what he means.

And otherwise just ask


----------



## tx789 (Feb 1, 2013)

Do you think they will have pink and purple panshi's


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm guessing the not normal color ones such as transparent, pink, and purple will be released a bit later than the colored one such as yellow and red.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 1, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Do you think they will have pink and purple panshi's



I would say yes maybe sometime by September they will have the PanShi in all the colors that we would find a Guhong in.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 1, 2013)

radmin said:


> Puzzle addictions FTW! Free half brights are hard to pass up.



I pre-ordered that one


----------



## izovire (Feb 1, 2013)

I would totally love a bright mint colored cube. 

anyway, I am slightly concerned about the smaller cores. They like to break more often than regular sized cores (so I will have a ton of backup cores). I also hope it won't be annoying to assemble like the 42mm. 
Since the pieces meet closer to the core than other dayan cubes that might indicate less a range of tension. In other words it might have to be tight for better performance. We'll find out.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 2, 2013)

izovire said:


> I am slightly concerned about the smaller cores.


I agree, and I'm also slightly concerned about the smaller orbit - there will be more leverage and greater forces, exerted on much smaller components. But it's an interesting concept and I can't wait to get hold of one.


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Feb 2, 2013)

Izo, can I pre-order a pink one? (and of course, wait till Dayan release one)...


----------



## Zhanchi man (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't wait to get my hands on one and see if it's better than the zhanchi.


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 2, 2013)

I am also concerned about the center cap. I hope it doesn't have a problem like the ZhanChi did.



Spoiler: oops






googlebleh said:


> No more torpedoes?



nvm. It looks like, in addition to the giant lumps on the corners and edges, there will be teeny torpedoes.


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 2, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> I am also concerned about the center cap. I hope it doesn't have a problem like the ZhanChi did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, it looks like the center cap will pop out anytime.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 2, 2013)

They sound quite nice in the video. I'm going to buy a bunch and paint them so they never need stickering.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

Would that core be the same core that is used in the smallest Zhanchis? The mini?


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 2, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Would that core be the same core that is used in the smallest Zhanchis? The mini?


That's what I thought looking at the pics, although I don't want to take apart my 42mm to measure it because it's a PITA to put back together. This is why I'm a little concerned about the small orbit - imagining the core and orbit of my 42mm but with 57mm pieces hanging off that miniature mechanism, I can't imagine it standing up to much aggressive use.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh that is no biggie.. *goes take hers apart for a sec*

It looks like.. 1.41 cm from tip to tip. (I have the old fashioned kind micrometer  )

I'll add a picture of the meter as there are inches on it as well and I have no way of reading those lol



Spoiler


----------



## Hermanio (Feb 2, 2013)

The core from what I've seen resembles my 50mm Zhanchi core, at least the colour is the same.


----------



## Cm_Hu (Feb 2, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I wonder if they'll pop off in a solve because there's no hook thing to keep it in place?


It pops.
This afternoon i tested a blue prototype at local meetup(yes, i'm in china). The center cap could pop but not often. I sloved it about ten times, and the center cap only popped once. It really suprised me that this cube seemed never pop even without torpedoes(i hate torpedoes, so i removed them.). 
I'm gonna talk about just the feelings this cube gived me, because the mechanism stuff you can already see in many pictures.
The conercutting is good as zhanchis and the reverse cornercuting is better than any other cubes i've had. But there are something annoying that makes me think it not a better cube than my 55mm zhanchi temporarily. First, i think the plastic is too hard. I personally like the feeling of more soft plastic as my silk zhanchi and 55mm zhanchi. But the reason of such a "hard" plastic feeling may just because it is a brand new one, maybe it will get "soft" after hundreds of solves. Secondly, the cube may feels a little clicky during cornercutting. This makes the conercutting ability is not that useful in a real solve as you see in this review.
So generally, it a brilliant cube and, like i said, never pops, but i can't say if it is better than zhanchi now. However, i think i will buy one after spring festival.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 2, 2013)

The hard plastic feel might be because of it being a prototype.


----------



## Cm_Hu (Feb 2, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> The hard plastic feel might be because of it being a prototype.


yes, maybe. So however i will buy one later, the never-pop-without-torpedoes stuff is really attractive. I think the mechanism is kind of like a dayan megaminx.

I removed torpedoes in my 55mm zhanchi to make it smoother, but it would "explode" sometimes(Yes, not even a "pop").


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 2, 2013)

My guhong never pops, all other Dayan cubes explode from time to time(rarely)


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 2, 2013)

Cm_Hu said:


> yes, maybe. So however i will buy one later, the never-pop-without-torpedoes stuff is really attractive. I think the mechanism is kind of like a dayan megaminx.
> 
> I removed torpedoes in my 55mm zhanchi to make it smoother, but it would "explode" sometimes(Yes, not even a "pop").



Mine exploded during a competition  still managed to get a sub-1 solve on that lol


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Feb 2, 2013)

http://lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html
lubix has a pre order up


----------



## miniwee (Feb 2, 2013)

who of you think that dayan might make mini versions of the panshi , i for one hope they make a 55mm panshi , what do you think???


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 3, 2013)

Cm_Hu said:


> The center cap could pop but not often. I sloved it about ten times, and the center cap only popped once.



1/10 solves is pretty often. At that rate, it would pop at least once in a competition.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: New Dayan Cube*



miniwee said:


> who of you think that dayan might make mini versions of the panshi , i for one hope they make a 55mm panshi , what do you think???



I think 55mm ZhanChi is good enough


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 3, 2013)

miniwee said:


> who of you think that dayan might make mini versions of the panshi , i for one hope they make a 55mm panshi , what do you think???



I think they would only do that if the PanShi gets as popular as the ZhanChi did. So it'll be a while before that happens, if at all.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 3, 2013)

miniwee said:


> who of you think that dayan might make mini versions of the panshi , i for one hope they make a 55mm panshi , what do you think???


Maybe 55mm, but to recreate the same design at 50mm or 42mm would require an even smaller core. The Panshi is basically the core and orbit from the 42mm Zhanchi with pieces extended out to 57mm. Shrinking that down would be hard.


----------



## Saveti (Feb 4, 2013)

51morefun uploaded a video of the panshi


----------



## Strobeez (Feb 4, 2013)

I know that many cubers use zhanchi because it's so fast, but others still prefer the guhong because it's more stable and still very smooth. I hope the panshi will have the crazy speed of the zhanchi but will spring into place and have the guhong's stability. Ultimate cube!


----------



## Ramo (Feb 4, 2013)

This looks like a cool cube. I hope that Dayan gives this cube out to people for reviewing but from the above video, it looks fantastic.


----------



## cuberookie (Feb 5, 2013)

I preordered it already lol, shipping soon, i think


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 5, 2013)

cuberookie said:


> I preordered it already lol, shipping soon, i think



Nope we still have like 20 more days untill dayan ships the cubes out to the stores


----------



## hwangs (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqdXau5nE38

Panshi review by CBC


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link 

Looks like I am going to be in luck, used to really loose tensions *grin*


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 5, 2013)

pre-ordered this beast at HKNowStore. Can't wait!


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Feb 5, 2013)

Now there are many Chinese cube stores on taobao.com provide pre-ordered PanShi and it sold 90~110¥(equal 14~17$) here.
Can't wait anymore


----------



## Zeotor (Feb 6, 2013)

hwangs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqdXau5nE38
> 
> Panshi review by CBC



His update video is up now.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 7, 2013)

I promised myself to not buy more cubes between newyear and summer (I bought a lot last half year).
That will be difficult now.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL I made the same promise.. for a month as I already purchased a tuttminx.

But this came out and oh man.. my wallet was running faster towards this cube than I was ROFL!!


----------



## applemobile (Feb 7, 2013)

Dem lil torpedoes ^.^ So cute XD


----------



## EMI (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you really need this cube? I bet you have some Guhongs or Zhanchis lying around


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 7, 2013)

Who me?
Definitely.

Do we need cubes at all? Not really do we


----------



## EMI (Feb 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Who me?
> Definitely.
> 
> Do we need cubes at all? Not really do we



Yes meant you and Pianocube sorry. Yes of course we need cubes  Just saying spending another 15$ for a cube that is not or not much better than a cube I already have makes little sense...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 7, 2013)

How many cubes do you own?


And I am not only a speedcuber, but also a collector  My cube cabinet shows that much LOL.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 7, 2013)

EMI said:


> Yes meant you and Pianocube sorry. Yes of course we need cubes  Just saying spending another 15$ for a cube that is not or not much better than a cube I already have makes little sense...



But what if you like it more for whatever reason


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> How many cubes do you own?
> 
> 
> And I am not only a speedcuber, but also a collector  My cube cabinet shows that much LOL.



How many puzzles do you have If I can ask ? ;d
I'm just curious, because if you have cabinet you must have a lot !


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 7, 2013)

Pfoo.. I need to rearrange that thing so no pics yet, but.. *counts* ROUGHLY.. over 80. Ouch!

Ok.. I do have a lot of 3x3s and a number of zhanchis, but yeah. I should tag the cabinet sometime and take pics lol

Oh I am such a sucker.. they are all on my blog! I forgot. Here: http://kattenvriendin.blogspot.nl/p/cubing_8.html

_Do note that though this collection looks really rich, I bought these cubes at times at super deal prices for less than cheapest store prices or because I won gift cards and found coupons. I love using Google _

Now we can go back on topic LOL 



Mind.. I heard CBC say "thick lube was bad" (rough transcript). 

So I guess the regular lube was too thick and a lighter lube than is normal should be used on this cube. I am wagering the regular lube to be something like 50k traxxas as that is used by most who use lubes like that, and I read on his facebook that there is 5000wt something in there now. BIG difference yes as he showed. 

I use 10k on the cubies, so.. I guess that means basically for this cube: use light lube and use sparingly.

That would mean a very light running cube. My experience is that the big cubes need the heavier weights and the 3x3s and 4x4s can easily make do with the 10k, but as this needs even lighter that would (logically deducted) mean that this cube is a lighter running cube than the zhanchi.

Ok I am rambling now and this last sentence gave me a headache lol But if someone gets what I am getting at then I am already happy 

Whether it is right or not remains to be seen when it gets here.


----------



## EMI (Feb 8, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> How many cubes do you own?
> 
> 
> And I am not only a speedcuber, but also a collector  My cube cabinet shows that much LOL.



I thought you both promised yourselves you wouldn't buy any puzzle before summer? And now you're going to buy a puzzle that you know you really don't need 

BTW maybe 50 but I didn't make any promises to myself


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 8, 2013)

EMI said:


> I thought you both promised yourselves you wouldn't buy any puzzle before summer?


I never said such a thing.

I said I wouldn't buy a puzzle this MONTH. 

I have to slow down a bit to keep things affordable, *however* there ARE those cubes that are valuable for collecting and with the postal rate changes coming about.. when you waited around they will cost you a lot more. 

The new panshi was one example and boy did I save myself some $$ by pre-ordering mere DAYS before the USPS rates went tits up. Sometimes you gotta be smart about things. 

Another VERY fine example: I ordered an empty lube syringe dealie too, days before the panshi, and that was a good thing that I did that then because that same order next month would have cost me 3x as much, not kidding! It cost me $3 and when I look now it costs $9 including shipping. 

Money saving is good, but save it WISELY. I will never regret buying that Panshi nor that syringe thing now instead of next month 


Adult of age mode on: Need is not an issue mind you. You never NEED a cube. You need a roof, and food is quite handy too. You NEED that. You don't need cubes. Adult of age mode off LOL


----------



## EMI (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha. Ok you win.
and still, yes you need cubes


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 8, 2013)

*laughs* Be that way


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 8, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I never said such a thing.
> 
> I said I wouldn't buy a puzzle this MONTH.
> 
> ...



LOL! Just wondering, if you don't mind my asking... how old are you as an "adult of age"?

Ever heard of, "The more you buy, the more you save?" In my experience, you save the most when you buy nothing.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 8, 2013)

I am 40 

been through pretty much all you can think of and living life nr 2 now, or so some friends of mine say *chuckle*


If you want to save the most, then go ahead and don't buy anything  Does throw out a good deal of fun though as well


----------



## izovire (Feb 12, 2013)

I got the prototype yesterday. Unassembled, lubed, and reassembled.... it's not easy to assemble. When I find a pretty good method to assemble it I will share a tutorial. I don't want people breaking pieces or cores trying to force fit it together.

My opinion on the panshi... I have a YT video somewhere


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Izo!!


----------



## izovire (Feb 12, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Thanks Izo!!



no probs. Btw you're lucky I wasn't paying attention when the postage increase happened. ;_; 

I was close to sweating blood at the post office.. the clerks laughed about it. It's almost as if the US government is shooting up the prices so a lot of online business's are forced to keep products within the country. I know the USPS has been in major debt for a long time (I use to work for them). But comon' $3 to $9 for 3 oz's... that's insane. They're suppose to slowly increase the price so that maybe people don't notice that much.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah.. it is what it is.

Mind you I think USPS is ripping you guys off big time.. here in the NL we are already complaining baaaadly about the rates.. but dear goodness when I saw the usual rates for a flippin' envelope.. it is cheaper for me to send stuff in envelopes to you now than vice versa.. MAN...


----------



## EMI (Feb 12, 2013)

izovire said:


> I don't want people breaking pieces or cores



It's a rock. It can't break.


----------



## SpeedCuberMod (Feb 12, 2013)

EMI said:


> It's a rock. It can't break.



Haahahaha,n1


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 12, 2013)

Even rocks can break  No science classes there folks? *giggle*


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 12, 2013)

after 22 pages, how did Panshi become rock? OT. OT. haha. .


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 12, 2013)

It was always rock. That IS its name after all, Panshi


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 12, 2013)

bobthebuilder said:


> after 22 pages, how did Panshi become rock? OT. OT. haha. .



PanShi means "security like a rock" in Chinese.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 12, 2013)

haha. true true!


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 13, 2013)

So question, I recently placed my order on the sketchy site that first started selling preorders OF THE PanShi, and when I look at the information for pay by credit card it says "Payment: Failure"
Whats up with that?
Heres an image of the error page
http://tinypic.com/r/2woex69/6
Notice it says Payment = Failure. No idea why that is.
this is the website without any key entered in for order number. You get it right after you place your order.
https://security.credit-pay.com/sslpayment/Gateway/queryorder.jsp?

Heres some additional information:
Heres my basic order information on 51morefun:
http://tinypic.com/r/j5yrrd/6
If anyone can show me how to delete this order I would be most grateful

Also here's what it looks like if you press view:
http://tinypic.com/r/dwf050/6
Still no delete button. And you can see in Red that my payment method is "Yourspay Payment Gateway", no idea what that is, it's not even what I choose when I placed the order. I choose Visa.

Heres the page it takes you to when you click Pay:
http://tinypic.com/r/2zhjgbq/6
This takes me to the vise website for paying online.
So there's that link that says "What?" which takes me nowhere, and I have never seen the option to enter your "issuing bank" before on any site, so I have no idea what the syntax is for typing in my bank's name. I believe it is this which caused my payment to be failure.

So now my choice of action is to delete this order and just buy it through hknowstore because I see they have it as well, and I have bought from them before. But I don't know how to delete the order on 51morefun... Can anyone help me here?

I have emailed their customer service, but I had no reply.


----------



## Saveti (Feb 14, 2013)

They are still on Chinese New Year. Their service will be back on Feb 17


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 14, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> It was always rock. That IS its name after all, Panshi



Yeah, and I hope the Panshi rocks!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 14, 2013)

51morefun is not longer sketchy mind you. Just sayin'


----------



## yijie (Feb 14, 2013)

In Chinese,Panshi means grinder in some sense.


----------



## Dw42s (Feb 14, 2013)

yijie said:


> In Chinese,Panshi means grinder in some sense.


 subs are sometimes called grinders, i hope this cube is as awesome as a sub


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 14, 2013)

yijie said:


> In Chinese,Panshi means grinder in some sense.



Nope it actually means rock


----------



## cubeone (Feb 15, 2013)

Pre-ordered from puzzleaddictions! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 15, 2013)

My Chinese is kind of bad, but I think that panshi means plate rock.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 15, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> My Chinese is kind of bad, but I think that panshi means plate rock.



wrong pan


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 15, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> wrong pan


Its the only pan I can remember though. Haha my Mandarin is so bad. I must improve on it.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 15, 2013)

My Chinese is not brilliant, but I think that Panshi means A delicate woman's frying pan.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 15, 2013)

applemobile said:


> My Chinese is not brilliant, but I think that Panshi means A delicate woman's frying pan.



My Chinese is a bit rusty too, but I am certain it means female enemy of captain Hook.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 15, 2013)

*snort*!!!


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 15, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> My Chinese is a bit rusty too, but I am certain it means female enemy of captain Hook.





applemobile said:


> My Chinese is not brilliant, but I think that Panshi means A delicate woman's frying pan.


Wow, your Mandarin is better than mine.


----------



## CY (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought it meant sturdy rock...


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought it meant the reverse of falling asleep for a short time.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 15, 2013)

Put the letters back to front and remove the h and you get something that resembles the name of an Apple product.

Sent from my iSnap


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 20, 2013)

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=303&products_id=1184

*We will ship the orders from **February 28**(**the manufactuer has postponed the released date**)**.

----


WAT*​


----------



## Applecow (Feb 20, 2013)

damn. wanted to get mine before zonhoven open :|


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

You'll have it before Eindhoven Spring


----------



## Applecow (Feb 20, 2013)

i hope so. xD but would've been nice, i could've broken it in on the train ride to zonhoven..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

Needless to say I hope that it will come in before Eindhoven, but that is 1 June, so I am pretty sure that we will make that


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to get an estament on how much longer i'm going to wait until I get my PanShi.

So if Dayan sends the Panshi out to the cube stores on the 28th of Feb. and I Pre-ordered mine from Puzzleadictions which is a cube store in the USA. If Izovire sends the Pre-ordered cubes out on the day of arival. Then whats the estemated day that I would have mine?


----------



## solvelecewbe (Feb 24, 2013)

I would say about march 2nd.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 24, 2013)

solvelecewbe said:


> I would say about march 2nd.



Ok thanks for telling me


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone know of a store which offers the possibility to pre-order a *colored *PanShi?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

There is none for as far as I know.

You could ask around though. Maybe Izovire would want to do it for ya?


----------



## speedpicker (Feb 24, 2013)

Lubix offered a colored Panshi preorder. I know because I placed an order for one.


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 24, 2013)

speedpicker said:


> Lubix offered a colored Panshi preorder. I know because I placed an order for one.



That is awesome! You mean on this page, right? Just making sure if that's the correct website cause I don't want to get ripped. I heard about Lubix a few times but I never bought something from them and don't know if that's their official website. If that's a trusted shop, I'm ordering today.

edit: Also, when would it arrive here approximately when I order it today?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

That is the correct website alright  And they're cool


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 24, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That is the correct website alright  And they're cool



Alright, thanks Kattenvriendin and speedpicker! I just ordered a stickerless PanShi at LubixCube.com.  This'll be my first Lubix cube and my first cube that will actually be tensioned professionally this time. Until now, I always did it myself and for some reason I was never really convinced that I was doing it the right way and that it was tensioned the correct way haha.  Anyone have any idea as to when they'd arrive? I can't wait!!!


----------



## speedpicker (Feb 24, 2013)

They said to me that they would be receiving end of Feb, so will probably ship in March. Given that no one else seems to be advertising/preordering the stickerless, I would expect that they will be coming in after the blacks, so expect to wait another week or two, plus time for shipping and catching up on all the preorders etc. However, timeframes aside, they are a good company, with excellent customer service, so just email them and ask. They won't mess you about.


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 25, 2013)

speedpicker said:


> They said to me that they would be receiving end of Feb, so will probably ship in March. Given that no one else seems to be advertising/preordering the stickerless, I would expect that they will be coming in after the blacks, so expect to wait another week or two, plus time for shipping and catching up on all the preorders etc. However, timeframes aside, they are a good company, with excellent customer service, so just email them and ask. They won't mess you about.



Hmm so the worst case scenario could be something like mid or end of April. Ah well, patience is a virtue and hey, it's a Dayan... perfectly modded and tensioned... so I bet it will be worth the wait. Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 25, 2013)

Initial reports said stickerless and alternative colors would be available about a month after the initial black and white production. It sounds like production of different colored plastic won't begin until they already have a large stock of black and white produced.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 27, 2013)

No shipping costs global:
http://www.dealmaz.com/classic-rubik-s-cubes/3x3/pre-sale-dayan-vi-cube.html


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 27, 2013)

And zcube has it as well (just posted in zcube thread  ).


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy cow, the one on zcube is $17 cheaper than the one I got.
It's a sad thing that I didn't know about zcube yet before I ordered mine lol.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Feb 28, 2013)

It's on Lighttake.

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.57mm_3x3x3_DaYan_Ⅵ_PanShi_Rubik_Cube___Black-62953
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DIY_57mm_3x3x3_DaYan_Ⅵ_PanShi_Rubik_Cube_Kit___White-62956
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.57mm_3x3x3_DaYan_Ⅵ_PanShi_Rubik_Cube___White-62954
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DIY_57mm_3x3x3_DaYan_Ⅵ_PanShi_Rubik_Cube_Kit___Black-62955


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2013)

Has anyone received there Pr-ordered PanShi yet?


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys, we have them at iCubeMart. We will definitely ship them out as fast as we can so that you can receive them as early as possible.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

The shops have. The customers nope. I heard Marcel's was on its way, from zcube I believe.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mine's also shipped, from zcube.


----------



## CY (Mar 3, 2013)

YAY mine arrived!!! will unbox it as soon as i post this...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

*runs in* VIDEO VIDEO!

*giggle*


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 3, 2013)

CY said:


> YAY mine arrived!!! will unbox it as soon as i post this...



I *need* to see this!!!!!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

I think he fainted


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 3, 2013)

CY said:


> YAY mine arrived!!! will unbox it as soon as i post this...



wat.....


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

Well yeah. He is in China. Perfectly possible.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2013)

why is everyjuan so excited for this? is it just because dayan?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> why is everyjuan so excited for this? is it just because dayan?



Ya, and I like the wordplay.


----------



## aaroncl (Mar 4, 2013)

Any differences between the blue pre-order version and the normal one?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 4, 2013)

aaroncl said:


> Any differences between the blue pre-order version and the normal one?



The pre-order is black or white. The sample or tester was blue.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 4, 2013)

51morefun now has a testing video of black and white:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qbPhq58-1vA


----------



## applemobile (Mar 4, 2013)

I would be exited, but I'm such an aggressive turner I don't think the Panshi will suit my style. I wait to be proved wrong.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope somebody puts out a review soon!


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Hope somebody puts out a review soon!



There is one but its not in english


----------



## MisterChris (Mar 5, 2013)

First english unboxing on the mass produced version  It isn't my video


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 5, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> First english unboxing on the mass produced version  It isn't my video
> ~snip~



Nice job lol


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 5, 2013)

Seems that "GREAT PANSHI" is not very good...


----------



## EMI (Mar 5, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Seems that "GREAT PANSHI" is not very good...



And what exactly makes you think so?


----------



## TP (Mar 5, 2013)

TheCubicle.us said:


> Unfortunately, we have just received some notice from the manufacturer of the PanShi (DaYan) that the first batch of PanShi 3x3 cubes was not acceptable in quality. Specifically, we were told that the issue involved the plastic mold, and that the first batch of PanShi cubes are not as smooth as they should be. The problem affects both Assembled and DIY Kits for the PanShi, and it is not unique to us.



More info on Thecubicles homepage, will be interesting to see comparisons between the new/old batches. 

A bit ironic that old Zhanchis are said to be better than the new ones and the opposite thing might be true for Panshi.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 5, 2013)

TP said:


> More info on Thecubicles homepage, will be interesting to see comparisons between the new/old batches.
> 
> A bit ironic that old Zhanchis are said to be better than the new ones and the opposite thing might be true for Panshi.



But I just ordered one again....


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 5, 2013)

That's why I never pre-order things and wait for reviews for 1-2 months

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 5, 2013)

Did Mats Valk used Panshi?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 5, 2013)

Soooo... Is there a way to get the "bad" first batch panshis?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

I have contacted Puzzleaddictions that I too want to wait until the proper batch is sent out. 


As for what cube Mats used.. ask him already, he IS a member on the forum.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 5, 2013)

My ordered PanShis from HK Now Store is already on the way to me, so I will get two of the 'bad first batch' cubes. 

I also ordered one from Puzzleaddictions which is not sent yet (I think). Maybe I will get one from the 'good second batch' from there.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope they were not sent yet. We should get a mail and I haven't gotten that yet.

So hopefully they will listen to me not wanting the first batch cube. I prefer to wait.


----------



## izovire (Mar 5, 2013)

Bad Panshi's? 

This is news to me. I got 180 panshi's yesterday and I've assembled 30 of them and they seem fine to me. Way better than the prototype. But they're suppose to be even better!?

Also, there are new molds made after a lot of cubes are made. The 57mm White Zhanchi's I have now are a little better than before. The pieces are a little more difficult to press together but they end up being pretty smooth.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

Really? And I guess so on the even better...

*wonders what on earth is going on then*

Is there any chance for you to contact the supplier yourself and lay these claims on their doorstep to see what they say?


----------



## izovire (Mar 5, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Really? And I guess so on the even better...
> 
> *wonders what on earth is going on then*
> 
> Is there any chance for you to contact the supplier yourself and lay these claims on their doorstep to see what they say?



Just talked to Calvin and he said they reported 'jumping' or something is wrong with the torpedoes. He said the cube might work just as good without them; (As mentioned on mf8 a lot). I'll find out more soon.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 5, 2013)

> Bad Panshi's?
> 
> This is news to me. I got 180 panshi's yesterday and I've assembled 30 of them and they seem fine to me. Way better than the prototype. But they're suppose to be even better!?
> 
> Also, there are new molds made after a lot of cubes are made. The 57mm White Zhanchi's I have now are a little better than before. The pieces are a little more difficult to press together but they end up being pretty smooth.



Yes. Instead of being shipped PanShis, we were advised that there was a mold defect and that a week(ish) was needed to fix the issue. All they said was that the defect affected assembled cubes more than the DIY kits. I will ask for clarification so we can find out exactly what's going on. All we have so far is that the cubes in the newest batch are not as "smooth" as the maker wanted. They did not tell us how serious the defect was. 

I feel terrible delaying the PanShi at my store. At the same time, I hope they can be made better.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

Well.. reading this.. I would prefer to wait (even if it takes a few weeks, I don't mind honestly) and get a proper batch cube. 

Dang what a bummer this is alright (not so much for me, but I mean for the stores!)


Will they ship out the "fixed" cubes with some sort of notification?

I mean... it would definitely suck if I were to wait and then still get one of the bad batch


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm sure suppliers will notify stores. Then, stores will notify the public/customers. Usually stores don't knowingly ship defective products. Once the factory says the cubes are perfect, they should come perfect from stores.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh heck no I wasn't implying stores send out faulty things!!

I was merely saying: will they let YOU know (as stores) that the batch they sent out anew after fixing issues is in fact the new batch.

Just so you don't get confused and accidentally send out the oops ones.  NOT implying you stores folks would ever do so willingly, nono! I want to make that perfectly clear.


Is there a way.. if it is just the torpedos.. to see what torpedos are faulty or not? I mean.. it would take a bit more work, but then one could take the faulty ones out of the bags and put in correct ones?

Just helping thinking along here..


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes. Suppliers should notify stores when correct batches are sent out. The supplier voluntarily pointed out the defect so there's a very strong likelihood that they'll tell us when the problem is fixed. 

I don't know if the torpedo issue is the only issue. Even if it was, I'd imagine torpedo defects to be terribly tedious to spot in a DIY kit in a bag.

Also, I never said you implied anything  I was just explaining what would occur after suppliers notify stores (stores tell the customers, receive the fixed products, ship those products)


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 5, 2013)

Defective or not, I can't wait for my PuzzleAdditions order and Zcube order..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

Ahh okay.. thanks for letting me know  I just wanted to make absolutely clear that I wasn't blaming you guys 

I wonder what exactly the issue IS with the "wrong" ones.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 5, 2013)

Well it seems the first moulds are very fragile, I've seen two unboxing videos so far and both have had casualties with their panshi, one with a torpedo and another with a corner stalk. The same guy reported his friend also had damage on his Panshi.

A warning guys getting this early, assemble and use with care!

Plus it seems difficult to dissassemble, DO NOT do it by force


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 5, 2013)

Im worried about my DIY PanShi coming with broken parts, also Are the torpedos the same on a 50mm or 42mm Zhanchi?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

I am afraid of the broken thing as well.. I will stick with my "I want to wait". I hope Izovire saw my message on that that I sent him in time and will put my pre order aside and wait for the next batch to arrive.


----------



## kalyk (Mar 6, 2013)

Panshi for 12$ free shipping : http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10003733/1269701-dayan-6-panshi-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube
Best price on the market I think.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

Holy crap, if that's legit.......
They're going to be out of stock soon


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Holy crap, if that's legit.......
> They're going to be out of stock soon



I just got my fasttech order the other day. It's legit.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

The fact that the panshi has trouble?

OHHHH the fasttech itself. They are legit. Got my gigaminx not too long ago


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Holy crap, if that's legit.......
> They're going to be out of stock soon



Fasttech is legit for sure. I just got my mini Zhanchi.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes!
but I'm still waiting for reviews on the good batches
SO MANY DELAYS


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

I just got an email from izovire and I am trusting his judgment on checking the pieces and tossing out the bad ones.

So.. my pre-order is officially a "go" again *grin*


----------



## Applecow (Mar 6, 2013)

If anyone preordered on lubix: they posted on facebook that they got their panshis today and will probably send around 50 out by the end of the day


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 6, 2013)

WHich cube Mats Valk used when he set WR? Panshi? xd


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

*sigh*

Honestly? Another person asking this? LOL


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 6, 2013)

You think they would be able to work it out, considering the release date of the panshi. I also love how as soon as a WR is set everybody asks what cube they are using, as if it magically grants the user sub 6.


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 6, 2013)

Why would Mats using PanShi for his World Record single ? 
Why ? I bet he was using the cube he can rely on, and which he know the best, not the newest product with medium quality form first batch...

I'm 95% sure that he was using ZhanChi...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't really know what Mats was using but I'm 99.9% sure it was not a Panshi.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 6, 2013)

Who cares? It doesn't mean anybody who uses the same cube as him will get a 5.55. The ZhanChi is the agreed-upon best cube on the market, so even if Mats was using a low-quality Rubik's brand then bravo to him for being extra good. I'm being extra patient for my PanShi from thecubicle.us because I know it won't be better than my 1st-gen ZhanChi.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 6, 2013)

CoryThigpen said:


> The ZhanChi is the agreed-upon best cube on the market,




lolwut?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 6, 2013)

Mats could've sub 6'ed that solve with a guhong 2 or a 55mm zhanchi I have no doubt.

Some randomer who can sub 20 a zhanchi will sub 20 a panshi. It won't magically turn them into Mats or Faz or other fast people overnight

It does not matter what cube he used.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 6, 2013)

CoryThigpen said:


> The ZhanChi is the agreed-upon best cube on the market.



ATM it is but untill we have more good reviews of the Panshi and that there not broken. Also I see the PanShi not living up to its name as the Dayan Rock Cube. Rocks are supost to be really hard to break them but the PanShi's seem to break easily.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Rocks are supposed to be really hard to break them but the PanShi's seem to break easily.



Ha, irony!



PeelingStickers said:


> It does not matter what cube he used.



What if it was a 4x4? XD

Edit:Ninja'd


----------



## applemobile (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm 95% sure it was a 3x3x3.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

I am doubting that still.. the vid is playing too fast.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 6, 2013)

could be a petaminx for all we know


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Heavily bandaged for sure!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

But honestly, you can narrow it down a lot...
from every cube in the world, to the type c4 &c5, every dayan 3x3 but the taiyan, and every other cube with large holes


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep pretty much.

WHO CARES??? lol I am already glad he DID it. It's more than I will ever be able to reach. Those that can solve a cube in <15secs are like.. masters.. hehe.

Ohhh I hope my panshi comes soon. I really wonder what it feels like.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

Who doesn't?


----------



## KongShou (Mar 6, 2013)

Its a rubiks brand with Dayan mod get over it! (i got that off someone else)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Who doesn't?



Those that have it already. 




Edit: yay mine's shipped!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

For those who want to know how to assemble the panshi.. izovire has made an assembly video. You can see that right here:

[video=youtube_share;vwlgVXjRzTM]http://youtu.be/vwlgVXjRzTM[/video]


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing it, thanks for making the video, Izo. My Panshis should arrive tomorrow, and I wasn't looking forward to messing with tensions for an hour before I get it close to right.

Edit: after watching the video, it looks like it's definitely better without torpedoes. I ordered a black and white, so I'll try both ways, but I think the clicking will bother me.


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 7, 2013)

I got the two panshis that I have ordered today. I took out the anchors in one and tried different tensions. But I can't seem to find a configuration that I am comfortable with. I find it extremely "squishy" or blocky...
Any one else got the same opinion?


----------



## gokkar (Mar 7, 2013)

Got mine today...not quite sure how I feel about it. To be decent, I've found that it needs to be REALLY loose. This causes corner cutting to be a bit weak. Also, even with lube, the cube feels very dry and bumpy...not too impressed.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

Have you tried taking the torpedo's out already?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 8, 2013)

Soon.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 8, 2013)

btw on mf8 forum the owner of dayan has announced that from now on Panshi will not have any torpedoes in it as it cause lock ups and clicky turning.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 8, 2013)

KongShou said:


> btw on mf8 forum the owner of dayan has announced that from now on Panshi will not have any torpedoes in it as it cause lock ups and clicky turning.



Can we get a link?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes please.. I want to see evidence of that claim.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 8, 2013)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95744


----------



## izovire (Mar 8, 2013)

Since yesterday I no longer put the torps in the assembled cubes. I do save them and put them in the tiny screw bags for the customer to choose.

Also, regarding the breaking corner issue in DIY bags. This is a tip that all sellers might want to follow. I am putting together all corner pieces for DIY to help prevent breaking. I've already gotten a few complaints for broken pieces


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 8, 2013)

izovire said:


> Since yesterday I no longer put the torps in the assembled cubes. I do save them and put them in the tiny screw bags for the customer to choose.



Could you tell if order #1877 that has been shipped as the torpedos in or out? I hope they are not in since I do not want to take it apart and ruien the lube that you put in.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Could you tell if order #1877 that has been shipped as the torpedos in or out? I hope they are not in since I do not want to take it apart and ruien the lube that you put in.



Just wanted to ask the same thing for order #1953


----------



## izovire (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm actually not sure :/



o2gulo said:


> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95744



Here's the translation: 

(From Dayan)

公告：

从今天开始所批出的大雁6-磐石三阶魔方，将不配棱块的十字卡脚。（已经批出几千个有带这十字卡脚的了）
磐石本来就有防飞棱的设计，十字卡脚是顺便加上去的，事实上试模组装时我都没装上十字卡脚，所以也不知道这十字卡脚会卡。
另外有这十字卡脚后魔方就不好拆装，很容易把角块卡脚搞断了。

"Starting today all the Panshi's we've produced will no longer include torpedoes (There are a few thousand that already include them).
Panshi's design originally has anti pop, the torpedoes were just added by the way. Actually when trying the mold I didn't put the torpedoes in, so I didn't know it would be jumpy. Plus, have the torpedoes the cube is not easy to assemble. The corner piece will break easily."


----------



## radmin (Mar 8, 2013)

I noticed that the corners don't stay together at the bottom. There is nothing to hold them together.
I'm considering gluing them to see if it helps performance. 

I just took my torpedos out. It helped but not much. 

I'm thinking it would need a lot of mods to be good. It feels like a cross between the lunhui and C5. It has bumps you can feel when turning. Maybe it will go away with more break in.

It responded well to Lubix. I put in too much and it didn't get gummy.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you Izovire. I will pay close attention when assembling the cube. As MarcelP knows I have quite the experience with that, so.. hehe *winks to marcel*

Also: it is final and I will assemble my cube without the torpedos.

Do glue the corner stalks, it will give them a bit more sturdiness and the pieces can hold on to each other. I wager my corners haven't been assembled as the shipment got done before Izo's post, which is good as I want to glue them.


----------



## cparlette (Mar 8, 2013)

I just removed the torpedos, it made mine much, much better. I'll have to play with the tension now, but it was pretty bad with the torpedos in.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm translating that Chinese as "marketing added the torpedoes at the last minute" so I'm not going to include them.

I almost always glue my cubes when assembling them. Rather than superglue (which I think can be brittle) I use a plastic solvent. These types of glues soften the plastic so you can press them together and hold while the solvent evaporates. The result is that it becomes one piece of plastic.

The brand I use is Plastruct "Plastic Weld Cement" which is labeled "General Purpose Plastic Solvent" for ABS, Styrene, Butyrate and Acrylic. See: http://www.plastruct.com/pages/CementGuide.html I bought it at a shop for the hobbiests who make plastic models.

One of the results of gluing your pieces together is that you get to eliminate the cracks on the edges and the cube feels more solid. It also is a little quieter, I think.


----------



## Gumpsy (Mar 8, 2013)

*Dayan Panshi Sucks!!*

I open my box for my panshi today, and can immediatley tell it needs to be lubricated and tensioned, so i proceeded to take apart the cube
THE SCREWS ARE BARELY IN THE CUBE, THE CENTER CAPS FALL OFF WITH THE SLIGHTEST TOUCH, AND WHEN PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER, 5 TORPEDOS BROKE, AND THEN A CORNER PIECE BROKE ENTIRELY... TERRIBLE QUALITY CUBE I WOULD NOT RECCOMEND GETTING THIS PIECE OF JUNK


----------



## emolover (Mar 8, 2013)

Sucks for you!


----------



## uniacto (Mar 8, 2013)

lol too bad. 

That's the reason why preorders are risky sometimes.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Mar 8, 2013)

Got mine today from PuzzleAddictions, and it's terrible. It was a HUGE pain to assemble the core and the first few pieces, and it's incredibly creaky. It's more rickety than an old rocking chair. I'm really disappointed. Whenever I turn, it sounds like microphone feedback. I'm considering taking the torps out, but I'm a rough, inaccurate turner, and the PanShi has already popped on me a few times...


----------



## applemobile (Mar 8, 2013)

You could tell it needed lubing and tentioning from just opening the box? Mad skills.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

Well.. it's bad now anyway, can't hurt to take the torpedos out to see what happens.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 8, 2013)

Gumpsy said:


> THE SCREWS ARE BARELY IN THE CUBE, THE CENTER CAPS FALL OFF WITH THE SLIGHTEST TOUCH, AND WHEN PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER, 5 TORPEDOS BROKE, AND THEN A CORNER PIECE BROKE ENTIRELY... TERRIBLE QUALITY CUBE I WOULD NOT RECCOMEND GETTING THIS PIECE OF JUNK



are you sure you have not exaggerated there?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 8, 2013)

If he is exaggerating, I don't think it is by much. Most of the things he mentioned are things I have heard before, center caps falling off, torpedoes and corner pieces breaking...


----------



## KongShou (Mar 8, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Got mine today from PuzzleAddictions, and it's terrible. It was a HUGE pain to assemble the core and the first few pieces, and it's incredibly creaky. It's more rickety than an old rocking chair. I'm really disappointed. Whenever I turn, it sounds like microphone feedback. I'm considering taking the torps out, but I'm a rough, inaccurate turner, and the PanShi has already popped on me a few times...



take the torpedoes out its the cause of all problem, even the dayan owner admitted.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

Izovire did say in his vid he didn't have centers popping on the panshis (DID on the prototype, not on this version).


----------



## radmin (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't had any center caps pop yet.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 8, 2013)

I just got an email from Puzzleadictions saying that min is shiped so expect to see an unboxing video of it from me on monday or tuesday


----------



## gokkar (Mar 8, 2013)

Update on my experience/Suggestions:

My PanShi is still not great, but it is at least usable. I took out the torpedoes, used some JigALoo to smooth it out a bit, and then wiped it out before it got too gross. I then applied Lubix. My suggestion here is to really pay attention to where the pieces touch, and apply lube in those spots. You'll need it in places you wouldn't expect (around the edge of the corner base, for example, is a subtle contact point.)

I've also found that this cube can get a lot looser than I expected. Don't be afraid to try tensions FAR looser than you think will work. You might be surprised at how stable it remains.

So there's my 2 cents, for anyone who wants some suggestions.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 8, 2013)

Got it this afternoon and it was really bad until I removed the torps, lubed core and screws, tensioned, etc. It now feels comparable to a new zhanchi. Not as good as the zhanchi I think but still not an awful cube. I'll use it as my main for now and see if it gets better after a few thousand solves.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 8, 2013)

I know there are some Panshi unboxings on youtube but is there one of a DIY Panshi, White DIY Panshi, or a white Panshi? I want to make shire about what to say in my unboxing video of it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I know there are some Panshi unboxings on youtube but is there one of a DIY Panshi, White DIY Panshi, or a white Panshi? I want to make shire about what to say in my unboxing video of it.



if you say the same as someone else then whats the point of you making a video?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 8, 2013)

Well it seems the first batch has been underwhelming to say the least. I'm really hoping this cube can be great andlive up to it's predecessor. Hopefully it is a batch problem that can be fixed.

Or maybe someone will find a mod that will make it work


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> if you say the same as someone else then whats the point of you making a video?



Im not what im planing to say is that im the first one to make an unboxing of a white DIY Panshi, the first one to unbox a DIY Panshi or the first one unbox a White Panshi I may be wrong.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, I put together my first PanShi. Granted, these are my first impressions, so take from it what you will, but I'm underwhelmed. It's catchy. Not clicky. It's catchy, and I've figured out where it's coming from. 

As you turn a face, the wings on the corner get caught on the center piece. Making the tensions very loose or very tight seems to help, but then it's very loose or very tight. If you slowly turn your PanShi, I'm sure you'll notice the same thing. I'm going to continue messing around with it, maybe I'll find that perfect tension that seems to work. But I'm not going to hold my breath. 

I'm actually thinking about modding the center pieces a bit, the area right below the lip where the center wings are supposed to slide. Smoothing it out to see if it'll help.

Oh yeah, this is without torpedoes. Corner cutting is fantastic on the plus side.

Update - I took a closer look, and it's not the wing of the corner piece. It's the inside edge of the corner piece that gets caught on the corner of the center piece. If the face you are turning isn't aligned perfectly, the inside edge of the corner catches on the center piece corner. If you take an edge piece out and then move an adjacent face you can watch it happen.


----------



## Gumpsy (Mar 9, 2013)

everything i said about the panshi is 100% true


----------



## Lagom (Mar 11, 2013)

I just assembled and properly lubed my white panshi. I've tried different tensions.

My impressions are: Its very bumpy, i can feel huge bumps in it, and if I scramble it and put it on the table, the cube is not a nice square, its just a mess..
It locks up a lot, its not fast, its not smooth

I know you really shouldnt judge a cube until its broken in. But honestly, it feels like pure crap :-(

Maybe it will get nice onces its broken in, but right now, I cant see how its and improvement of any Dayan cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

Did you put the torpedo's in?

If yes, take them out.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the bumpiness is the corner piece catching on the center I mentioned earlier. It's to such a degree that I don't think your typical "breaking in" will make a significant difference. In my opinion, ZanChi > LingYun > GuHong > LunHui >>>> PanShi. I'm waiting to hear what everyone else's opinion is.


----------



## Lagom (Mar 11, 2013)

I just tried taking them out, and lubed all the contacts points that are different from regular Dayans. Tensioned it until the point where it doesn't pop. Its better, for sure. But i still find it a bad cube compared to zhanchi and guhong...

Really not impressed. But as i said. Breaking in can do a loooot difference, so I wont give up


----------



## Lagom (Mar 11, 2013)

In my opinion zhanchi 55mm with stickerless center pieces is the perfect cube. Fast as a Zanchi, smooth as a guhong 
But ill be using the Panchi for a while, too see what it can do.

In my opinion a brand new zhanchi is worthless, but after a few hundred solves its pretty nice.

Right now my Panchi feels slow as a Guhong, but without the smooth feeling.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad to hear taking the torpedoes out helped!


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 11, 2013)

Just received mine making an unboxing and uploading it to youtube soon. Good thing none of the parts broke for my DIY and I like how Izo assembled the corners for me so there not broken  .


----------



## Lagom (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh is that a common problem? I got a broken corner piece. Doesn't seem to have any affect tho but ill be getting a new piece


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Mar 11, 2013)

My Panshi still sucks after taking out the torps.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 12, 2013)

IDK what you guys sang that this is a bad cube. I mad mine the best with my lube mixture and the right tensions still has the torpedoes.


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol these negative reviews are scaring me off and are making me think that I would've been better off just buying a new ZhanChi.

The reason I bought a PanShi is not because I wanted to try it but because my stickerless ZhanChi is covered in ink stains and I can't get them off anymore (and stuff that gets it off eats away the plastic). If it wasn't for that, I'd still be using the ZhanChi because that has been my favorite cube of all time up until now.

I decided to buy a new cube to replace the ink-stained one and saw there was a new one (the PanShi) and figured I might as well buy that one because it's Dayan right? My experience with Dayan is that each successor is always better than its predecessor. But now that I'm reading the reviews, I'm not so sure anymore lol.

Ah well, I bought it at Lubix which means it'll be modded and tensioned and everything so it might still turn out great. I haven't lost all of my hope yet.  I'll keep you guys posted on my experience with the PanShi when it arrives.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 12, 2013)

I received mine assembled this afternoon from Puzzle Addictions.
It's clunky. There are certainly point where parts of pieces are coming into direct contact with others.
However, after simply tensioning the cube, it turns very well. While I'm not a very accurate turner, I don't require much corner-cutting ability, so the only thing that's stopping this cube from being great is this clunkiness.
Even so, it's still a nice cube. I'll definitely use it. It's worth using.

But if you're going for a cube that's nice out of the box, 55mm ZhanChi has served me well.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 12, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> However, after simply tensioning the cube, it turns very well. While I'm not a very accurate turner, I don't require much corner-cutting ability, so the only thing that's stopping this cube from being great is this clunkiness.
> Even so, it's still a nice cube. I'll definitely use it. It's worth using.



I'm guessing you've tensioned it pretty tight? I did notice that either loose or tight tensions did help with the catching issue, but it was either too loose or lost most of it's corner cutting ability. I'll try tighter tensions again and see how that works out.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 12, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I'm guessing you've tensioned it pretty tight? I did notice that either loose or tight tensions did help with the catching issue, but it was either too loose or lost most of it's corner cutting ability. I'll try tighter tensions again and see how that works out.



I loosened it. Mine cuts line to line (37ish degrees? I believe Stefan had a picture with the actual alignment angle). At fast speeds, it feels a bit crisp, reminiscent to an A-II.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> IDK what you guys sang that this is a bad cube. I mad mine the best with my lube mixture and the right tensions still has the torpedoes.


No offense, but given your 3x3x3 times, you are probably not the best judge of what "the best" cube is.


----------



## CyoobNoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Everyone has their own opinion, and that's his. Well, I'd say that the Panshi would be one of the cubes with the most flow if it weren't for the bumpy feeling. It reverses very easily, easier than the zhanchi, in my opinion. Although it doesn't reverse much, it does small amounts with ease. 

Those that have gotten their Panshi orders from Puzzleaddictions, are the stickers that you guys got fitted? My friend's stickers aren't fitted, but on some unboxings on youtube, the stickers are.


----------



## CY (Mar 12, 2013)

I have no opinion on this cube. I was going to do a youtube video, being one of the first people to have recieved the mass produced version, but I couldn't think of anything to say. Its been a week, and I can't even sub 25 with it. At first, I thought it was because of the tensions, so i tensioned it looser, and it just locks up like crazy. I then thought it was because of my lube (i use maru) so I ordered lubix from icubemart, and tried lubing it with that. To make a long story short, this is a really big disappointment... I hope dayan thinks of an even better design to top the zhanchi. Which is kinda sad, cos i ordered it from the first store up (on taobao), which actually amounts in 2 55mm zhanchis...

If you want it for speedcubing, stick with zhanchis. If you want it as a collector's item, get it. I hope some1 thinks of a good mod for it soon... looking forward to the fangshi


----------



## Lagom (Mar 12, 2013)

Ive looked into the cube and the problem I see is that the corner pieces gets caught on the center pieces. I think the idea is that the corner piece is supposted to "slide of" the center piece, to make it smooth even if you dont turn it perfectly. Therefore it reverse cuts very easily. But these cubes aren't perfectly made. I think its a good idea, but it didnt turn out quite as they though...I think a minor adjustment to the center pieces might help. Im gonna give it a go and get back to you

Im guessing the cube will get much better with some breaking in, but im not that patient ;-)

Actually looking into this cube a bit more I think its a lost cause. Im just gonna put it on the shelf and stick with my zhanchi55


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm glad someone is reiterating what I've been saying for a couple days now, re: the center-corner catching.


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 12, 2013)

I assembled mine yesterday. I did not use torpedoes.
I put a drop of clue on my corners, and tied it off with string to dry. Got all my corners done in a few minutes this way.

This is probably my best cube, I have gotten a few pops per ao100 which is normal.



jayefbe said:


> I'm glad someone is reiterating what I've been saying for a couple days now, re: the center-corner catching.


I have no catching whatsoever. : |


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 12, 2013)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> I assembled mine yesterday. I did not use torpedoes.
> I put a drop of clue on my corners, and tied it off with string to dry. Got all my corners done in a few minutes this way.
> View attachment 2730
> This is probably my best cube, I have gotten a few pops per ao100 which is normal.
> ...


Thank you on the string tip!! Will do this as well


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 12, 2013)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> I have no catching whatsoever. : |



I don't doubt you, and am glad to hear it's working well for you. I have both a white and a black, I've taken them apart and reassembled them, I've fiddled with tensions for much too long, and nothing has gotten rid of this bumpy, catching, clunky feeling.


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 12, 2013)

Have you tried gluing the corners shut like I've shown in the picture above?


----------



## Lagom (Mar 12, 2013)

I sanded down the center pieces just a little bit, and glued together the corner pieces. It got a lot better... But compared to a brand new zhanchi (which i have), its not nice at all. Nope, no panshi for me!


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 12, 2013)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Have you tried gluing the corners shut like I've shown in the picture above?



No, but that's also not where the problem stems from. The scalloped corners of the corner pieces hit the corner of the center piece and gets stuck. I may try it, but I don't see how it could help this issue.


----------



## gokkar (Mar 12, 2013)

It worked wonders on mine. The cube is smoother overall, and corner cutting has improved greatly (Before it could cut line to line, now it cuts well past 45)


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 12, 2013)

okay, idk whats with this cube, but I got mine and actually broke a torpedo on my FIRST solve before taking them out. Then I took it apart, cleaned out the lube and retried it with jigaloo. it was okayish... but still awful. I took it apart again and put traxxas in the centers, did the 48-point edge mod (i'm getting fast at it finally), cleaned out the jigaloo, and then put traxxas on all contact points within the cube i could reach. After about 40-50 solves like this I was very annoyed and about to give up on it when suddenly i started getting really good solves (i avg 19-20 secs) around 15-17. I set my pb ao5 TWICE (now 16.39) as well as my pb ao12 (17.35). The catching can be reduced with enough lube and good tensioning in those areas (at least it was for me). and who knows? maybe someone will figure out a mod for it, or it might go away with enough breaking in. 
In the end, i'm convinced that while it is dayans worst out of the box, it does have very good potential. If the catching is removed then I'd say it's better than the zhanchi.

EDIT: my ao12 dropped again with another solve.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 12, 2013)

7.80, 9.31, 8.17, 8.45, 8.94, 8.54, 9.32, 10.35, (11.09), (7.74), 8.94, 9.31 = 8.91

Panshi passes the speedtest


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 13, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> okay, idk whats with this cube, but I got mine and actually broke a torpedo on my FIRST solve before taking them out. Then I took it apart, cleaned out the lube and retried it with jigaloo. it was okayish... but still awful. I took it apart again and put traxxas in the centers, did the 48-point edge mod (i'm getting fast at it finally), cleaned out the jigaloo, and then put traxxas on all contact points within the cube i could reach. After about 40-50 solves like this I was very annoyed and about to give up on it when suddenly i started getting really good solves (i avg 19-20 secs) around 15-17. I set my pb ao5 TWICE (now 16.39) as well as my pb ao12 (17.35). The catching can be reduced with enough lube and good tensioning in those areas (at least it was for me). and who knows? maybe someone will figure out a mod for it, or it might go away with enough breaking in.
> In the end, i'm convinced that while it is dayans worst out of the box, it does have very good potential. If the catching is removed then I'd say it's better than the zhanchi.
> 
> EDIT: my ao12 dropped again with another solve.



Which cube were you using before?


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Which cube were you using before?



zhanchi. I also occaisonally used a guhong and lingyun and haiyans haiyan.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 13, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> ..suddenly i started getting really good solves (i avg 19-20 secs) around 15-17. I set my pb ao5 TWICE (now 16.39) as well as my pb ao12 (17.35).
> EDIT: my ao12 dropped again with another solve.





BigGreen said:


> 7.80, 9.31, 8.17, 8.45, 8.94, 8.54, 9.32, 10.35, (11.09), (7.74), 8.94, 9.31 = 8.91
> 
> Panshi passes the speedtest



Well, I must say I am looking forward to receiving my Panshi's again after loosing faith there for a while


----------



## Gordon (Mar 13, 2013)

I am very looking forward for the panshi. Also all this bad (or at leas not so good) impressions of other cubers made me curious. 
I hope two of the three i've ordered will arrive soon. They are on their way from Hong Kong to me at the moment. (Mon 11.03.2013 08:48, Departure from border point of origin country, HKHKGA)


----------



## teller (Mar 13, 2013)

*Got my LubixCube PanShi today.*

I was hoping the Lubix brand would be better, but it's not. I removed the torpedos, a slight improvement, but it still feels bone-dry and catches like crazy. Ugh...I'll break it in and mess with the tensions, but I'm pretty sure I'll be sticking with the ZhanChi until something better comes along.

Very disappointing.

For those of you who are purchasing from Lubix for the first time, don't be turned off by this. Lubix makes awesome cubes...just not this one. Perhaps down the road they'll figure out a better mod for it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's my PanShi Unboxing video


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 14, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Here's my PanShi Unboxing video



Nice video. You seem to like the cube. Good stuff! Too bad the solve was a little out of the picture.


----------



## FlushJackson (Mar 14, 2013)

So far I have two Panshi's:

* Black DIY - corner stalks broke off despite having everything loosened up to take pieces out.

* White pre-assembled - lubed/tensioned/tweaked/broke-in for about 5 hours so far.... the cube just grinds and catches like a mother.

Edit: Both cubes, I tried with/without torpedoes. At current, I've left the torpedoes out as I don't see their point in this form factor of a cube.

I don't anticipate going much further with the Panshi, unless one of the several DIY's I have left are less fragile/somehow don't exhibit the extraneous catching/grinding. Modding is fun and all, but not sure I'll make the investment with so many ZhanChi's/GuHong V2's lying around that require zero modding to be fully functional.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice video. You seem to like the cube. Good stuff! Too bad the solve was a little out of the picture.



Ya I noticed that when I was editing the video.


----------



## Shamankian (Mar 14, 2013)

I've received mine, I haven't fiddled too much with it, but I do find it quite good. I did "drown" it in lube, but it seems quite good. It definitely got a special feel to it, but I would rank it up there with my ZhanChi (please do take into account I am not a fast cuber, around 20 seconds average), however I do feel some of the "catching" others have been reported. I just do not think it is much of an issue.
Just my opinion on the PanShi.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## xAnon (Mar 15, 2013)

Panshi was not that bad after all. I got mine last 2 days ago and after playing with tensions i already achieved the out of the box guhong v2 feeling. It's still unlubed and been breaking it in since day one. I removed the torpedoes since it is the one behind the breakage of the internals of the cube. So after a massive solves i think i done more than 100+ solves there no broken part especially the corners.


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah that reminds me, I went through it with traxxas all over those parts where it clicked a few times. I think thats the only reason mine turned out so well. overall though, panshis seem to be a bit of a gamble.


----------



## CY (Mar 15, 2013)

During a few days, I have seen that some people actually enjoyed the panshi a lot, so I thought I'd get another one (mine is the first batch), just to see if it is better. I got it in DIY, and I don't know if its my tensions or what, but it explodes like crazy without torps (they stopped making them). It was also really hard to assemble. In my point of view, I think I would rather stick to the Zhanchi


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the cube, but don't throw out your Zhanchi's yet. Corner cutting is awesome. Better then Zhanchi, but it is not as fast.

[video=youtube_share;s_mOfnHumVI]http://youtu.be/s_mOfnHumVI[/video]


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

You glued your fingers whahahaha Oh man.. *giggle*


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 15, 2013)

Wanna know how to make the Panshi better watch my video


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 15, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Wanna know how to make the Panshi better watch my video



That is a nice lubrication tutorial. +1 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> That is a nice lubrication tutorial. +1
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



Thank you Glad you like it. I hope this will help you and everyone else.


----------



## FlushJackson (Mar 16, 2013)

I've labored over one of my Panshi cubes to get it into a usable state. Despite this, the cube has such an annoying feel that don't even want to solve on it (have done about 30 solves on it). I guess we'll wait and see how the next revision of the Panshi turns out.. in the meantime I'll have to find something to do with a bunch of DIY Panshi kits I have no intention of building.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd say sell them


----------



## Tenaji (Mar 16, 2013)

I've received and assembled my DIY Panshi. I still don't understand lubing. I use a 40,000wt pure silicone lubricant. I've lubricated the core the typical lubix way. I lubed the pieces several times just to experiment, but to my surprise, I don't think I could feel it being gummy... It's corner cutting for me is definitely better than the Zhanchi, my Panshi can cut from pretty much every angle. The Panshi is also ever so slightly larger than the Zhanchi. The Zhanchi is more sharp in terms of looks whereas the Panshi is a bit bigger and rounded on the edges of the pieces. I have a heavily modified Zhanchi that has been broken in so the Panshi was quite clicky and crispy for me. Speed and control wise, both cubes are fairly similar. Although both cubes are quite different, they perform fairly similarly. If you are looking for something similar or a bit better than the Zhanchi but with a different feel, then buy the Panshi. Or if you want to buy this for fun then I don't see why not. 

I just took out the torpedoes and the Panshi is significantly smoother and feels less likely to lock up or is less clicky or crispy. It feels quite a bit more like the Zhanchi now.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

This guy made a good review on the panshi. I agree fully with what he says.






You have to set the tensions quite loose to have a good and smoother feel of the cube. But it is not going to replace my zhanchi just yet.

I glued the corners both cubies and stalks, especially the stalks get more stable when you do that. I also dremeled the bottom of the stalks, which helps with the bumpiness (lots of flash there).

If you want to disassemble this cube, you can take the edge piece out like the zhanchi, but do NOT yank that corner piece out like you can with the zhanchi because the stalk can break. Instead move your finger in the hole, lift the centerpiece to make some room, and then gently take out the corner piece by slightly twisting until it wants to come out. No force should be used.


----------



## CY (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone think the torpedos will become rare like a collector's item in the future? I have 2 sets and I don't know if i should throw them away or not, since I have no use for them


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 17, 2013)

CY said:


> Does anyone think the torpedos will become rare like a collector's item in the future? I have 2 sets and I don't know if i should throw them away or not, since I have no use for them



Keep them, may become useful.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crappycuber (Mar 17, 2013)

i felt my freinds panshi today and i am receiving mine on Monday but so far its as good as the zhanchi but not any better, its got more of a crunchy feel maybe its the torpedo's but i think that it will be a very lock'y cube compared to the zhanchi. Only time will tell


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

It's not the torpedo's, it's the cube itself.

You have to tension it really loose to get it to feel ok, but not TOO loose because then it start to go too clicky again.

It's a dayan 3x3 so it'll be in my collection, but when I compare it to how my zhanchis felt when first assembled and the panshi.. it's a bummer for the panshi but I will stick with the zhanchi.

I wonder what dayan is going to do now so many people prefer the previous model he brought out.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 17, 2013)

Didn't most people prefer the GuHong until the ZhanChi came out? Maybe we have to wait for Dayan 8 until the next best Dayan comes out?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

LOL! Who knows.

I am amazed he changed the design so much of a basically good cube.

HOPEFULLY he'll realize that and make a zhanchi v2, basically the same cube, but with small improvements so it will perform better. We all know where the zhanchi can be slightly improved, so why not bring the cube out with those improvements. Never change a winning team is what I say


----------



## CY (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, we still have the fangshi to look forward to. According to CBC, its as good as a zhanchi, if not better


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Yup.. rooting for that one now


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 17, 2013)

Put my Panshi DIY together yesterday with just a 48 pt mod and Lubix. I also super glued the corners together.

Impression:

It's not terrible. It's definitely a different feel than the Zhanchi that takes adjustment to get used to. The corner cutting is nuts, I probably cut at 55 degrees! Reverse cutting isn't anything to write home about. To those that say it feels Guhong-ish, I completely disagree. The Guhong V1 is still by far my favorite cube (moreso than the Zhanchi IMHO).

Does anyone know how many screw threads are exposed at 'ideal' tensions? At first I thread the screws in until all threads were in the core and this made it impossible to assemble so I backed it out till about a pennies worth or threads were exposed. After assembly I rotated all 6 screws 90 degrees. I'm not sure what other people are running for tensions so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 17, 2013)

You've gotta change up the winning formula completely every now and then to get a better one, otherwise we'd be stuck at better-looking Model T's lol
I have to say, perhaps FangShi and the ShuangRen signals the end of the reign of Dayan, but I kinda hope not


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Funs Puzzle (FangShi) = the brand name (like Dayan)
ShuangRen = the model name (like Zhanchi)


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 17, 2013)

I knew that.
I meant that the cube and the brand might signal the end.
GEEZ! RAWR!
jk
(I did know that though. Seriously)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Hehe.. yeah many people get confused so.. for those many..

At least now we know you know  hehe

RAWRS back *grin*


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 17, 2013)

and now, I know that you know that I know!

RAWR


----------



## crappycuber (Mar 18, 2013)

My panshi came today 
Diy kit came without half of an edge piece and 3 broken corner stem parts
The torps had strips of plastic sticking out of them and some of the centres look like they have been grinding. But from the 2 sides that don't fall apart each turn (missing pieces) it turns about the same as a zhanchi ( hard to tell though only moving two sides)

If this is dayans attemp at a new cube... They have failed 

What am I meant todo with a unusable cube


----------



## Tenaji (Mar 18, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Does anyone know how many screw threads are exposed at 'ideal' tensions? At first I thread the screws in until all threads were in the core and this made it impossible to assemble so I backed it out till about a pennies worth or threads were exposed. After assembly I rotated all 6 screws 90 degrees. I'm not sure what other people are running for tensions so I thought I'd ask.



What I did for tensions: I assembled the cube, then loosened each side one by one until the top part of the screw (the permanent washer thing) lines up with the top of the cylindrical screw hole if that makes sense. I test this by running my fingernail back and forth over the screw and the centre piece screw hole until my fingernail runs smoothly over the two without jumping or dropping. I then tighten the screw in with 25 90degree turns with torpedoes in or 24 90degree turns without torpedoes. This tension provides optimal corner cutting for me and cuts at pretty much almost any angle though there is a certain spot where a little more pressure is needed to be used to cut.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tenaji said:


> What I did for tensions: I assembled the cube, then loosened each side one by one until the top part of the screw (the permanent washer thing) lines up with the top of the cylindrical screw hole if that makes sense. I test this by running my fingernail back and forth over the screw and the centre piece screw hole until my fingernail runs smoothly over the two without jumping or dropping. I then tighten the screw in with 25 90degree turns with torpedoes in or 24 90degree turns without torpedoes. This tension provides optimal corner cutting for me and cuts at pretty much almost any angle though there is a certain spot where a little more pressure is needed to be used to cut.



Just what I wanted. Thanks!


----------



## crappycuber (Mar 18, 2013)

PS anyone know we're to get a panshi edge replacement


----------



## Gordon (Mar 18, 2013)

I would contact the store where you ordered your Panshi. They can maybe help.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 18, 2013)

*25* 90 degree turns? As in just over 6 full rotations?


----------



## Tenaji (Mar 18, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> *25* 90 degree turns? As in just over 6 full rotations?



Yes, I mean 6 full rotations and a quarter of a full rotation, that's with torpedoes in the cube. Without torpedoes, then just 6 full rotations.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 18, 2013)

I recieved mine the other day. I got the DIY version, assembled and lubricated it. I am not too impressed (with and without torpedos). But I do believe that doing a simple mod may help the clunkiness feel. Has anyone tried sandind down the base of the corner stock and the contact point the edge? I think even though this is a super simple mod it may work. Has anyone tried this before? Has anyone had a different successful mod?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 18, 2013)

yes, I did sanding the corner pieces.. Cube stilll feels clinkiness. But is it very fast. I did not sandpaper the edges.. And because it is such a b#tch to assemble the cube I am not going to bother to take it apart


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tenaji said:


> Yes, I mean 6 full rotations and a quarter of a full rotation, that's with torpedoes in the cube. Without torpedoes, then just 6 full rotations.



Thanks for confirming. The reason I am surprised because when I initially put the centers on the core, they were crazy loose but I think it was around the point that the screws were flush with the center cylinder and I think I only did about 2 full rotations after assembling. Is your cube pretty tight?


----------



## Tenaji (Mar 19, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Thanks for confirming. The reason I am surprised because when I initially put the centers on the core, they were crazy loose but I think it was around the point that the screws were flush with the center cylinder and I think I only did about 2 full rotations after assembling. Is your cube pretty tight?



Yes, my cube is pretty tight, but I tension with the intention of getting good corner cutting. I expect all Dayan cubes to cut 45, so I always try to get 45 and if possible, even more. My Panshi can cut from pretty much every angle, a teeny spot where a bit more force is needed to cut though. My tensions give me enough reliability, control and speed. If anyone tries my tensioning technique, please give me feedback on how it performs.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 19, 2013)

So you get better corner cutting with tighter tensions? I've always experience the opposite. Anyway, my experience is the Panshi is too lock-y with tighter tensions.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is my review of the Panshi


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Funs Puzzle (FangShi) = the brand name (like Dayan)
> ShuangRen = the model name (like Zhanchi)



lol, cube companies are going to run out of chinese characters soon


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 19, 2013)

I like the new version better. The prototype crazybadcuber did was crap. Still good though just didn't look so clean.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 20, 2013)

On the english side of the box there a sticker with the Dayan logo colored with a number mine is 6-21654 what is it for?


----------



## ttviktor (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi! I just got my Panshi, and when I took it apart, I found no torpedos. Maybe they took it out of the newer ones?


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes - Daqing Bao said that the torpedoes will be no more included because they causes lock ups and catches.


----------



## ttviktor (Mar 21, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Yes - Daqing Bao said that the torpedoes will be no more included because they causes lock ups and catches.



Thanks! 

By the way, I'm not impressed with the cube, my Zhanchi is way better.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 24, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> lol, cube companies are going to run out of chinese characters soon



there are over 100,000 characters: your statement is false.

LOL


----------



## SpeedCuberMod (Mar 25, 2013)

Guys,give Panshi a chance,i put pounds and pounds lube like maru,crc and traxxas in mine..well sort of.But now my Panshi is like mixture of Fangcun and Guhong v2,its smooth and quiet,a miracle ) just broke it in and lube it properly..


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 25, 2013)

SpeedCuberMod said:


> Guys,give Panshi a chance..



yeah, I like it a lot too. Mine is also very well broken in. It's very smooth. Still quite noisy but a lot better than in the beginning.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 25, 2013)

So basically you have to overlube this cube?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't speak for the other guy but I did not over lube it. In fact, the first 200 - 300 solves on any cube I do not use any lube just to brake it in. After that I used normal amount silicone and on top of that Maru lube. Next monday I will bring my Panshi so you can solve it and see what you think. I also gave it to guusr and he found it to be too smooth for his likings.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 25, 2013)

my panshi is clicky and not smooth. it is very fast, i can do a U4 with one finger, corner cut 50-55 degree maybe even more. really fast with algs. BUT during a solve it just lock and click so much i cant get the usual dayan cube feel out of it. it does not feel like a dayan cube but it is very good, it is just very clicky. i figured why its so clicky, its because the edge and corner piece both have a bit sticking out in the middle, but the centre pieces dont. so it dip in when it go over the centre piece, and clicks. the cube also appear very "cheap". the screws and the centre piece does not look like they are designed to go with each other. the pieces are also cheaply made and is not the usual high quality dayan product. my black panshi's corner piece has just been broken by my brother who was twisting the corners. very fragile cube. if anyone can invent a mod that get rid of the locky and clicky feel it will immediately be my main cube. maybe it is better after broken in, ill see.

it is my third favourite 3x3 after zhanchi and lingyun. it also seem like you cant overlube this cube, i put loads in and it is still smooth as a, i dunno, a smooth cube?


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 25, 2013)

KongShou said:


> my panshi is clicky and not smooth. it is very fast, i can do a U4 with one finger, corner cut 50-55 degree maybe even more. really fast with algs. BUT during a solve it just lock and click so much i cant get the usual dayan cube feel out of it. it does not feel like a dayan cube but it is very good, it is just very clicky. i figured why its so clicky, its because the edge and corner piece both have a bit sticking out in the middle, but the centre pieces dont. so it dip in when it go over the centre piece, and clicks. the cube also appear very "cheap". the screws and the centre piece does not look like they are designed to go with each other. the pieces are also cheaply made and is not the usual high quality dayan product. my black panshi's corner piece has just been broken by my brother who was twisting the corners. very fragile cube. if anyone can invent a mod that get rid of the locky and clicky feel it will immediately be my main cube. maybe it is better after broken in, ill see.
> 
> it is my third favourite 3x3 after zhanchi and lingyun.



Try to superglue the corners, it helps a lot reducing this "catchy" feeling. I've heard also doing 48 PEM will work, I have not tried this, however.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 25, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> Try to superglue the corners, it helps a lot reducing this "catchy" feeling. I've heard also doing 48 PEM will work, I have not tried this, however.



i do not trust super glue, is there a tutorial for the 48 PEM? heard of it loads but never done it. might try it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I can't speak for the other guy but I did not over lube it. In fact, the first 200 - 300 solves on any cube I do not use any lube just to brake it in. After that I used normal amount silicone and on top of that Maru lube. Next monday I will bring my Panshi so you can solve it and see what you think. I also gave it to guusr and he found it to be too smooth for his likings.



Ah.. I like smooth so.. who knows. Breaking in will definitely help a lot, yes. But as we are nearing the competition I don't want to fidget around with a cube that isn't up to par with my main


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 25, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i do not trust super glue, is there a tutorial for the 48 PEM? heard of it loads but never done it. might try it.


I used regular household glue. It definitely helps. Thanks to KV for the string tip as well!


----------



## radmin (Mar 25, 2013)

I put 2 short quirts of Jigaloo in all 12 edges. It's still bumpy during a solve. If I could mod out the bumps it'd be a keeper.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a Pic of the corner mod that I did on my PanShi it help make it fast and reduce the clicks.


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 26, 2013)

I think, by the look of all the Fangshi Shuang Ren reviews, that the standardised Dayan construction inards are being challenged. I definitely believe that I prefer my Zhanchi over the Panshi, but we shall see when the Shuang Ren is released and I get my few that I have pre-ordered. Obviously, this is just my opinion :3


----------



## rudra (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there any difference with screw/springs of Panshi with previous DaYan standard sized (57mm) cubes' screw/springs ?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 26, 2013)

Seeing as the panshi has a much smaller core it must at least have longer screws to reach that core.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, the screws are definitely different, not sure about the springs.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 26, 2013)

rudra said:


> Is there any difference with screw/springs of Panshi with previous DaYan standard sized (57mm) cubes' screw/springs ?



http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=303&products_id=1184 there the comparasion between Panshi and Zanchi parts


----------



## rudra (Mar 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=303&products_id=1184 there the comparasion between Panshi and Zanchi parts



Thanks Michael. I accidentally damaged one of my Panshi screws, because my screw driver didn't fit into it and I used too much force. That screw is trash now. I need to find a replacement. Any idea which screw will be similar to Panshi screws?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 27, 2013)

If the screw head is really damaged and you have a dremel tool you can get out the dremel and use the cut off wheel. Cut a slot right down the center of the screw head. Now you have a slotted screw instead of a damaged phillips.


----------



## rudra (Mar 28, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> If the screw head is really damaged and you have a dremel tool you can get out the dremel and use the cut off wheel. Cut a slot right down the center of the screw head. Now you have a slotted screw instead of a damaged phillips.



I don't have a dremel tool. I guess I have to find another screw which fits right into the core.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 28, 2013)

Today I finaly received my Pahshi's. Iv'e assembeled one, and I didn't have any problems to assemble it. Maybe it's because I've left the torpedos out.
It's not yet lubed or tensioned correct, but I have no clicking or anything like that. In fact, the cube feels realy smooth.

I expect a good cube when it's lubed, tensioned and broken in.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 28, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Today I finaly received my Pahshi's. Iv'e assembeled one, and I didn't have any problems to assemble it. Maybe it's because I've left the torpedos out.
> It's not yet lubed or tensioned correct, but I have no clicking or anything like that. In fact, the cube feels realy smooth.
> 
> I expect a good cube when it's lubed, tensioned and broken in.



congratulations


----------



## Hermanio (Mar 29, 2013)

These posts have gotten me REALLY worried about getting a Panshi... Does it pop as much as a loose Guhong V2 or more? Are the pieces really that easy to break? 
Is it worth it?


----------



## rj (Mar 29, 2013)

I have heard that it is too heavy. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 29, 2013)

Hermanio said:


> These posts have gotten me REALLY worried about getting a Panshi... Does it pop as much as a loose Guhong V2 or more? Are the pieces really that easy to break?
> Is it worth it?



I have solved it at least two hundered times now, and I haven't had a single pop. No torps equipped. Although the tension is tight (I have yet to loosen it). PanShi still going strong for me. No breakage whatsoever. Just superglue the corners and it will be fine 




rj said:


> I have heard that it is too heavy. Can anyone clarify?



I don't know. I fel like it is a lil' bit heavier (not noticeable) if not the same weight.




// yay 300th post


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 29, 2013)

rj said:


> I have heard that it is too heavy. Can anyone clarify?



Too heavy? Not in my experience.


----------



## Niv99 (Mar 29, 2013)

from where should i buy this?


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 29, 2013)

Niv99 said:


> from where should i buy this?



First of all, THANK YOU FOR THE GRAMMAR  you are awesome.

Secondly, imo the best place is fasttech because the price is like $12 and free shipping. Zcube.cn sells theirs for $12 too, but they're in China so shipping raises the total cost.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 29, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> First of all, THANK YOU FOR THE GRAMMAR  you are awesome.
> 
> Secondly, imo the best place is fasttech because the price is like $12 and free shipping. Zcube.cn sells theirs for $12 too, but they're in China so shipping raises the total cost.



dude i hate to point out that fasttech is hongkong based.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 29, 2013)

rj said:


> I have heard that it is too heavy. Can anyone clarify?



to me it feels like it has the same weight as my zhanchi.



Hermanio said:


> These posts have gotten me REALLY worried about getting a Panshi... Does it pop as much as a loose Guhong V2 or more? Are the pieces really that easy to break?
> Is it worth it?



No, rarely pops on me just depends on the tensions. And it is worth the money


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 29, 2013)

KongShou said:


> dude i hate to point out that fasttech is hongkong based.



But their shipping is free?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 29, 2013)

Hong Kong is a part of China, but a different government system, since the British people had Hong Kong under their control for awhile. They then gave Hong Kong back to China in the 1990s.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 30, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Hong Kong is a part of China, but a different government system, since the British people had Hong Kong under their control for awhile. They then gave Hong Kong back to China in the 1990s.



didn't they claim interdependence


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 30, 2013)

Hong Kong belongs to China now but it still feels different from the rest of China.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 30, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> But their shipping is free?



your point being? i bought stuff from fasttech and they are shipped from hong kong using the hong kong mail service. ~BTW hongkong came back to china in 1997, the year i was born. and it never claimed independence. nor does it feel that much different from the rest of china.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 30, 2013)

I think google was talking about how he recommends someone buys from fasttech because it's free shipping


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 30, 2013)

I got two. The corners came already assembled. I split them apart and glued them together. On the first, I left the torpedoes in.

It's very tight. To assemble it, I removed one screw completely (some big cubes are best assembled this way, the last thing you do is screw in a center).

The thing feels blocky sort of. I think this comes from edge pieces hitting edge pieces. It could be eliminated by sanding.

The springs seem too long. That is, if I loosen the screws enough to let it turn easily, it obviously going to pop like mad. So I'm going to use a Dremel cutoff wheel to take some length off the springs tonight, maybe.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 30, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> I got two. The corners came already assembled. I split them apart and glued them together. On the first, I left the torpedoes in.
> 
> It's very tight. To assemble it, I removed one screw completely (some big cubes are best assembled this way, the last thing you do is screw in a center).
> 
> ...



For me the the springs are good rarely pops.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> For me the the springs are good rarely pops.



Okay, after doing some solves, it doesn't pop.

Then I removed the torpedoes, somewhat better.

I still think it's too loose feeling and I'll do better with it by shortening the springs.

To get an idea for what shortened springs feel like, try removing the spring from u and r and see how it feels on the sexy move. Short springs tend to be a little like that but with slightly better corner cutting.

What I'd really like are "loose springs", that is, springs of the usual length but with a smaller spring constant. Then I could have good corner cutting and easy turning.

[edit]Okay it feels better with shortened screws. One of my students is considerably faster than me. I'll bring in the cubes for him to look at on Wednesday.[/edit]


----------



## Eleredo (Apr 2, 2013)

For crying out loud, I ordered my stickerless one on February 24 and it still did not arrive. I received a mail that there's a problem at the factory and that they're trying to make the plastic perfect. *sigh*


----------



## crappycuber (Apr 2, 2013)

Sticker less haven't even been sent out yet,


----------



## Eleredo (Apr 2, 2013)

crappycuber said:


> Sticker less haven't even been sent out yet,



Yeah, there seems to be a problem at the factory. I've been waiting for 37 days. That's a long time to wait. I'm just going to ask for a refund and buy a regular one at zcube and some stickers at CubeSmith.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 2, 2013)

Eleredo said:


> Yeah, there seems to be a problem at the factory. I've been waiting for 37 days. That's a long time to wait. I'm just going to ask for a refund and buy a regular one at zcube and some stickers at CubeSmith.



It was a preorder with no clear release date. If you're impatient, then pre-ordering something that wasn't even in production at the time probably isn't the way to go.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's my video on how I modded my panshi at the end of the video shows in great detailed photos of the modded parts


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh btw, I have like 15+ Zhanchi's and one Panshi and still I choose my Panshi in competition. My experience with the Panshi is that is is more forgiving in bad turning (like I do) and overshooting almost never happens.. It's a pretty perfect cube. I hope my PuzzleAddictions pre-lubed, pre-stickered will come some day.. (waiting waaaay too long now).


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2013)

How did you lube your Panshi?
I followed this tutorial (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkbzbWrm4lM, what else??) and both turn very well. 

I've also ordered a pre-lubed, pre-stickered from PuzzleAddictions and looking forward to compare those.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine's better now it's been broken in a bit, but locks every time when pushing with thumb for F'R. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2013)

Gordon said:


> How did you lube your Panshi?
> I've also ordered a pre-lubed, pre-stickered from PuzzleAddictions and looking forward to compare those.



I first did about 500 solves without lube to brake it in. ThenI did lube it with silicone spray. And on top of that I added a few drops (1 drop per face) Maru lube. Works like charm. Is your PuzzleAddiction order also a per-ordered one? My status of shipment is Jamaica (place in New York) since March 10th... 



mark49152 said:


> Mine's better now it's been broken in a bit, but locks every time when pushing with thumb for F'R. Anyone else have that problem?


No, But I only use thumb in last move of T-perm.. And that is one of my best pll's  So I don't think my cube has that problem. Btw, I modded the cube before using it. Did the inside of the corner 'feet' smoothing with sand paper. And glued the corner pieces with 'seconds-glue' .


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 3, 2013)

My corners are glued, but no sanding. Actually it feels like bigger pieces catching, like corner against center, but inside. I'll fiddle with the tensions and see what happens.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2013)

My tentions are quite loose... When I cornercut 45 degrees slow.. then first appears a 2 mm space between the edges before it makes the corner cut.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Is your PuzzleAddiction order also a per-ordered one? My status of shipment is Jamaica (place in New York) since March 10th...



Yes, I preordered it. It was shipped on March 28th and the last state is 'First-Class Package International Service, Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility, LOS ANGELES, CA 90009, International Letter' from 31th March.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 3, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> My tentions are quite loose... When I cornercut 45 degrees slow.. then first appears a 2 mm space between the edges before it makes the corner cut.


Hmmm... my gap reached about 1.5cm then the cube exploded


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Yes, I preordered it. It was shipped on March 28th .



Hmm, mine is shipped march 7th... Big difference... and mine is not noway near The Netherlands.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 4, 2013)

just got my panshi today, it's alright, but nowhere near as good as my guhong v2. I don't like the bumpy/locky feeling of it.


----------



## Eleredo (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay, my PanShi came in and I did hundreds of solves with it. It went a little like this; 10 solves, mess with the screw, 10 solves, mess with the screws, 10 solves, mess with the screws. My conclusion? This cube is crap, and that's the nice way to put it.

Comparison between a Zhanchi and a PanShi:

Ao12 with a Zhanchi:
24.61, 25.12, 25.09, 21.30, (16.26), 18.78, (26.71), 22.50, 21.22, 23.87, 24.08, 19.49 = 22.61

Ao12 with a PanShi:
25.11, 27.41, 26.83, 25.43, (28.29), 22.21, 25.86, 23.36, 22.29, (17.60), 22.03, 23.49 = 24.40

No matter what I do, I can't get it to feel right. I tried it rock-solid and super loose and everything in between but all to no avail. Throughout the hundreds of solves I did, the cube kept on getting on my nerves. It felt the same way my ZhanChi feels like when it hasn't been lubed for 3 months and tons of dust found its way in.

Anyway, the PanShi is good for one thing though; if you're getting bad times with your GuHong or ZhanChi or any other good cube but still blame the cube for it, then do a couple of solves with a PanShi. Then take your previous cube again and you'll immediately think your cube wasn't really that bad and that it's actually godly. But seriously... people who did not yet buy the PanShi but are thinking about doing so; buy a GuHong or a ZhanChi instead. This is just a waste of money.

I should also mention that this cube comes from Lubix, which means that it has been already lubed AND modded. So the thought of an unmodded PanShi actually makes me cringe. Really, the only good thing that I noticed about the PanShi is that it will NEVER pop. Even when I set it super loose and performed moves in a certain way that would make my ZhanChi very upset, the PanShi did not give a single damn.

As an avid fan of both the GuHong and the ZhanChi, I was convinced that DaYan could not produce bad cubes. I was sure that the PanShi would be the new king of the cubes. But alas... one illusion less, one experience richer. I'll just put it next to my old ShengEn F-II and Rubik's cube, so they can have a dust-eating contest together.

edit: Alright, day 2 with the PanShi. I figured it'd just be a waste of money to ditch it right away so I'm in the process of removing the torpedoes and see what that'll do.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 13, 2013)

I was disappointed and critical of my Panshi when I first got it. But after some breaking in, it is a much better cube. Now I prefer it to my Guhong 2, although Zhanchi still wins.


----------



## Eleredo (Apr 13, 2013)

I tried around fifty solves with the torpedoes out now and the cube still annoys me to no end. It is clear now; my ZhanChi is still the king.  It's a pity that I wasted $32 on it though ($24 for the cube and $8 for shipping) and I'm a little bit pissed off. I could've bought nearly *THREE (!!!)* freaking ZhanChi's on Lightake for that price.. but yeah.. what's done is done. Can't turn back the time.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 13, 2013)

I had no intention of continuing using it coz I disliked it so much, but it was lying around on my desk next to my computer and ended up being used for drilling PLLs absent-mindedly for hours on end while concentrating on other things. I only realized it had improved when I one day thought "hey I don't remember bringing my Zhanchi in here"


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 13, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I was disappointed and critical of my Panshi when I first got it. But after some breaking in, it is a much better cube. Now I prefer it to my Guhong 2, although Zhanchi still wins.



I had a great scramble today which got me a 18.something. That was with my old Panshi. I have tried the scramble many times over and over and I can only sub 20 it with a Panshi. None of my Zhanchi's and Guhungs where able to get me below 21 seconds.. Strange huh? It must be that I am doing 90% of my solves on Panshi's lately.. After breaking it in it is pretty awesome.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think it was you Marcel who described it as forgiving? That's why I prefer it to my Guhong. It stays smoother when my turning gets sloppy, whereas the Guhong's blockiness is less forgiving.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 13, 2013)

the Guhong v2 isn't blocky at all. It's quite good


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 14, 2013)

uniacto said:


> the Guhong v2 isn't blocky at all. It's quite good



I never understand why the Guhong v2 is supposed to be this much better than v1 when all it is is that it has torpedoes. (Well, actually I heard v2 has a different plastic, but can that actually change the blocky feel?)


----------



## uniacto (Apr 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I never understand why the Guhong v2 is supposed to be this much better than v1 when all it is is that it has torpedoes. (Well, actually I heard v2 has a different plastic, but can that actually change the blocky feel?)



I think the reason why I like the v2 better than the v1 guhong is because the torpedoes allow for the cube to be looser, and because of this, the "blocky" feeling is close to nonexistent.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2013)

Had my Panshi for a few days now. It's sucky. I don't like it.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 14, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I think the reason why I like the v2 better than the v1 guhong is because the torpedoes allow for the cube to be looser, and because of this, the "blocky" feeling is close to nonexistent.


I will try loosening mine. At the same tension as Zhanchi and Panshi, Guhong is noticeably blockier.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Had my Panshi for a few days now. It's sucky. I don't like it.



I agree. ^^



mark49152 said:


> I will try loosening mine. At the same tension as Zhanchi and Panshi, Guhong is noticeably blockier.



Only my v2's are at a loose tension, if I set my v1's at a looser tension, they'll explode every other solve xD


----------



## JHB (Apr 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Had my Panshi for a few days now. It's sucky. I don't like it.



I'm trying to like mine....I guess I have to do a lot of fine tuning. The ZhanChi really did spoil us didn't it?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2013)

JHB said:


> I'm trying to like mine....I guess I have to do a lot of fine tuning. The ZhanChi really did spoil us didn't it?



That's probably the best way to put it XD I'm trying to like mine too. The feeling of the cube is so nice but the Lockups are just horrible.


----------



## Eleredo (Apr 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> That's probably the best way to put it XD I'm trying to like mine too. The feeling of the cube is so nice but the Lockups are just horrible.



Exactly this. Couldn't find a better way to put it. I always pick it up, scramble it, start solving it. Cross and first two or three pairs go in at what feels like the speed of light and I think it's an awesome cube. Then it locks up and then I remember why I hate it so much.


----------



## JHB (Apr 15, 2013)

I had another go at my white PanShi today and I was like, "Hey this is so much better." Then it was like- "Oops, that's my ZhanChi."  Oh well, I'm still fiddling with it. The PanShi's blockiness might actually suit my current development. I mean, I really like it, but I have so many good cubes already.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Apr 16, 2013)

Funny everyone is saying the same thing. I've had mine a week now, and I want this cube to succeed but it just falls short on the lockups. I think I just have to face it and demote it to the "really good cubes, although not quite a Zhanchi" shelf in my room.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 16, 2013)

My friend has a Panshi, I find that I don't lock up on it, but that seems to be because the lube hasn't broken in and it's insanely slow. I find it to be good at loose tensions as it feels very solid, and also smooth.


----------



## xAnon (Apr 21, 2013)

The corner end piece is really brittle


----------



## Escher (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow. This cube is terrible. As soon as I opened the box and looked at the pieces my heart sank. Cannot believe I spent my money on this p.o.s over a standard, reliable Guhong II.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 23, 2013)

Escher said:


> Wow. This cube is terrible. As soon as I opened the box and looked at the pieces my heart sank. Cannot believe I spent my money on this p.o.s over a standard, reliable Guhong II.



Lube it and break it in It will get better.


----------



## Escher (Apr 23, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Lube it and break it in It will get better.



I'm sure it will, but the cube design is inherently bad.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 23, 2013)

Escher said:


> Wow. This cube is terrible. As soon as I opened the box and looked at the pieces my heart sank. Cannot believe I spent my money on this p.o.s over a standard, reliable Guhong II.



sometimes when I feel that my Guhong II isn't good enough, I take out the Panshi, do a couple solves on it, and afterwards, the Guhong feels magical.


----------



## rudra (Apr 24, 2013)

Today my DaYan Panshi arrived. I see a lot of people saying that their corner pieces broke. I don't want mine to be broken. Also I don't want to glue the corners. So can you guys give me some advice to stop it from breaking?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

Be careful when assembling and disassembling. Make room for the piece before putting it in or taking (NOT pulling!) it out, and just be gentle.


----------



## Patrick M (Apr 24, 2013)

> Okay, my PanShi came in and I did hundreds of solves with it. It went a little like this; 10 solves, mess with the screw, 10 solves, mess with the screws, 10 solves, mess with the screws. My conclusion? This cube is crap, and that's the nice way to put it.
> 
> Comparison between a Zhanchi and a PanShi:
> 
> ...



Wow. This saddens me....ordered my stickerless lubix panshi like a whole month ago and I'm *still* waiting on it. Now I don't even want to open the thing....
Let us know after some solves is removing torpedos helps for you. I've heard they're useless on the cube (from someone. lol).


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 24, 2013)

there will be Panshi 2 anyway.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 25, 2013)

cherry said:


> there will be Panshi 2 anyway.



But is Panshi 2 really going to be that much of an improvement over Panshi 1? I don't really think so. More likely ShuangRen is going to take over the market.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> But is Panshi 2 really going to be that much of an improvement over Panshi 1? I don't really think so. More likely ShuangRen is going to take over the market.



I doubt that one cube will be able to take over the entire Dayan line, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyway,keep patient :fp


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> But is Panshi 2 really going to be that much of an improvement over Panshi 1? I don't really think so. More likely ShuangRen is going to take over the market.


Really? On the basis of a couple of reviews of a prototype? 

Most likely is that some will like the ShuangRen and others will be disappointed after all the hype, and the market will be pretty much the same but with one new contender. Boring but probable.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 25, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Really? On the basis of a couple of reviews of a prototype?
> 
> Most likely is that some will like the ShuangRen and others will be disappointed after all the hype, and the market will be pretty much the same but with one new contender. Boring but probable.



I'm thinking the same thing. I'm guessing there is going to be a bit of disappointment because the hype is SO big. People gotta remember that all we've heard is from people that sell cubes or people that tend to exaggerate a bit. I'm sure it'll be good, and I'll be happy if it is even close to the zhanchi. I'm guessing my main will still be my main, I've put so much time into that cube, it would take a truly great cube for me to switch.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 25, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Boring but probable.



Nooooo! I think it will be a great cube, because I want it to be a great cube. This is the cube that will get me sub 20 in a few days.. 

In all seriousness, from the reviews it really looks good. Zhanchi worthy.. But to be on the safe side I ordered another Milky Zhanchi. LOL..


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nooooo! I think it will be a great cube, because I want it to be a great cube. This is the cube that will get me sub 20 in a few days..
> 
> In all seriousness, from the reviews it really looks good. Zhanchi worthy.. But to be on the safe side I ordered another Milky Zhanchi. LOL..



Don't get me wrong, I'll be happy to have another great cube around! But a lot of cubers are parting with their hard-earned cash on pre-orders for a cube that hardly anyone has seen, and only in prototype form. Others who have never even seen it at all are building up the hype further. I just would hate to see people regret their purchase and so we should only hype up stuff we can truly personally recommend. Some of these are young people spending their birthday money, and I just think it's unfair to encourage them to spend it on ShuangRen without personal experience to speak from!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, that is very true. I am quite sceptical too. Especially since prototypes are done with original plastic (Milky called in Zhanchi line) and imho is that type of plastic is faster than colored (white and black and blue etc) plastic.

On the other hand, buying a pre-order is like buying a lottery ticket. I buy a lotery ticket every once in a while. It gives me the feeling of dreaming about paradise. I can dream about that house with swimming pool and red Ferrari. The chance I win a price like that is close to zero. So I just pay a few euro's just for that feeling  So every one who pre-orders has a few weeks that feeling of excitement about the new cube. LOL.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep that's a good analogy, it's a lottery. So kids, ignore anyone who says you're gonna win!


----------



## dbuck84 (Apr 25, 2013)

I cant get my PanShi to feel right! Should I remove the torpedoes?
Also it pops with ease...


----------



## rudra (Apr 25, 2013)

Today I assembled, lubed my Panshi. And guess what I've found. It cuts 45 easily, sometimes more than 45 on some sides. Reverse cutting is half a cubie. My GuHong v2 can't cut that much. 
But when solving i don't feel great about it. It feels like sides are catching with each other. I will use it for next 1 week and see if it improves or not.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 5, 2013)

What can I do to fix my Broken torpedo? I like having them in the cube so that it's more pop resistance.


----------



## minghuanglei (May 5, 2013)

it's really horrible, the corner was broken easily


----------



## Lchu613 (May 6, 2013)

The torpedoes don't help for the last time


----------



## Michael Womack (May 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> The torpedoes don't help for the last time



Actually I have used the Panshi for about 2 months with Torpedos and the cube rarely pops.


----------



## AndersB (May 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Actually I have used the Panshi for about 2 months with Torpedos and the cube rarely pops.


It won't pop even if you do take the torpedoes out. Give it a try at least.


----------



## GaDiBo (May 9, 2013)

Why my new PanShi doesn't have torpedos?


----------



## googlebleh (May 9, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> Why my new PanShi doesn't have torpedos?



Because Dayan no add torpedoes now.

Since they keep breaking off and the cube is pretty anti-pop without them.


----------

